# Gelded without permission



## WhiskeyGirl

Okay so I lease a horse at a local well known barn. His name is Topper and he is a very well bred and conformational Trekehner stud. He's produced two very amazing jumpers. I use him as my show jumper/dressage horse. Him and I have a very important jump-off in 4H we have to compete in on Saturday, but I just got informed when i went to exercise him, that they had gelded him without telling me or even planning a date with me. So now he cant compete. Even though she is the owner, shouldnt I get the say so with what happens with him? Because im paying my monthly lease on him. We actually had our QH mare lined up to breed with him. But now we cant... any opinions?


----------



## PaintsPwn

Uhm, no. You don't own the horse, and essentially you have absolutely no say in what the OWNER decides.

It's one competition, you won't die or ever not be able to ride again. Plus, are stallions even allowed in 4H??? And also, it's _just_ 4H. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Gillian

Well that sounds crappy, but since you're not the owner I don't see you getting any say in the matter.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Yes they are allowed. And i know its one show. and its not the end of the world. But its in our lease contract, no medical decisions will be decided by me with out consulting her, and no medical decisions will be decided by her without consulting me. I even showed her this part of our contract and she said "gelding MY **** horse is not a medical decision" in my eyes having the vet come out and GELD the horse is a MEDICAL decision. thats why im making a big deal out of it.


----------



## Indyhorse

A lease is just a lease. You don't have any ownership claim on the horse and ultimately no legal say so on what the owner decides to do with him. It might have been nice of her to let you know she had scheduled him for surgery so you could plan accordingly, but she certainly wasn't required to get your okay on it.


----------



## Scoutrider

Agreed with Paints 150%. You aren't the owner, you don't have any say-so in decisions like that. Last time I checked, in my state stallions aren't allowed to compete in 4-H anyway, although perhaps that varies from state to state. Perhaps a little heads up would have been nice as far as the date of the procedure, but the owner is by no means obligated to check in with lessees for their permission to geld a stud.

Wow, jeez, lots of posts in a short amount of time... I've gotta learn to type quicker...


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

and its not that i dont have say in it just because i lease him, its a lease to own situation and just for this horse, our contract states that he is a REGISTERD STALLION, so that is why i wanted to do a lease to own agreement. and the even more funny part about this is.... i've only got like 6-7 more months til i own him.


----------



## My Beau

Nope, her horse, her schedule.

This might have been the only time gelding him worked well for her so she can oversee his recovery. She also probably wanted it done before the hottest months of summer (read: bugs!) set in.

And I agree, there are more shows out there for you after he's healed properly.


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> and its not that i dont have say in it just because i lease him, its a lease to own situation and just for this horse, our contract states that he is a REGISTERD STALLION, so that is why i wanted to do a lease to own agreement. and the even more funny part about this is.... i've only got like 6-7 more months til i own him.



Well, you didn't mention it was lease to own, did you?

That makes it a breech of contract, and gives you a road out. You can go find a new STALLION to lease-to-own and breed your QH to.


----------



## My Beau

If anything he'll be an easier ride for you once he's gelded... were you going to stand him at stud when you were the owner??

I'm not saying this to be rude, but maybe she saw something in the 2 horses he has on the ground that made her say "hmm... maybe he shouldn't be reproducing."


----------



## Indyhorse

My Beau said:


> If anything he'll be an easier ride for you once he's gelded... were you going to stand him at stud when you were the owner??
> 
> I'm not saying this to be rude, but maybe she saw something in the 2 horses he has on the ground that made her say "hmm... maybe he shouldn't be reproducing."


^^ That's my thought. As the current owner deciding to sell, she has the right to protect the integrity of the horse's bloodlines and get on the ground by gelding him before sale to assure he isn't bred to anything and everything out there.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

See i wouldnt mind so much if i havent been paying on him for ummmm 3 years now? Oct. 13th i will officially own him. $250 a month. 48 months. She would have never made the agreement with me if my mom hadnt known her since high school. and o well he's a gelding. ill get over that, but a horse ive put over 10 grand in, id like to keep him intact. are yall even reading my comments? because apparently your not seeing my point on this.


----------



## My Beau

I see you're point. You're paying a lease to buy on a stallion, owner gelded him. Now you might own a gelding come October. But, he's not your horse yet, so she can geld him.

Did you ask her why she did it?


----------



## kevinshorses

He should be fine to ride by saturday. I usually put a horse to work the second day to keep the swelling down and in a week they are back to full work and I work far harder than any 4-H show. Unless your jumping 6 foot fences he should be fine with a little bute and riding every day up till the show.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Indyhorse said:


> ^^ That's my thought. As the current owner deciding to sell, she has the right to protect the integrity of the horse's bloodlines and get on the ground by gelding him before sale to assure he isn't bred to anything and everything out there.


^^well see heres the thing. Both times, the two colts he has on the ground are amazing jumpers. they are 4 and 6 years old and they both are jumping almost as good as he is. 
and also He was bred to a registerd Trekehner mare and a registered Hano mare. And with me I would breed him to my REGISTERED QH mare. not just anything and everything. I hate backyard breeders who have grade horses breeding for no reason. These are show horses i want here. not anything and everything.


----------



## My Beau

They could be "amazing jumpers" that are conformationally set up for issues in the future though. You're going to have to talk to the owner as to why she gelded him, she could have a very valid reason or give you a load of bs.

And in my book, a Trak x QH is grade. Just because they're registered doesn't make it better than an unregistered Trak and an unregistered QH.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

i asked her, and she just laughed and said he had "disturbed" some of the lesson girls because he was trying to get to one of the mares through his stall. Then she said your mom and i will discuss the gelding some more and she'll explain it better. and walked off.


----------



## QHDragon

If you were leasing to own then yes I would be upset, the way I see if since you have been paying for him he is partially owned by you, so she should have consulted you first. However without reading the exact wording of the contract is hard to give you any good advice.


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> ^^well see heres the thing. Both times, the two colts he has on the ground are amazing jumpers. they are 4 and 6 years old and they both are jumping almost as good as he is.
> and also He was bred to a registerd Trekehner mare and a registered Hano mare. And with me I would breed him to my REGISTERED QH mare. not just anything and everything. I hate backyard breeders who have grade horses breeding for no reason. These are show horses i want here. not anything and everything.


But could she (the current owner) be certain the person you might someday sell him to would be as careful? She couldn't legally tie you into a contract stating you would have to geld the horse before you sold it. I think she is protecting her investment, and I think she made a wise choice on all levels but one, she entered a contract with you stating she was LEASING you a stallion. Check the fine print, and make sure it also said the horse would be a stallion once he was transferred to your ownership. Unless the contract states that expressly, I doubt you have a case. IF it does, I doubt you could regain the money you have put into him so far, due to the fact you leased him to own rather than bought him outright, but you should be allowed out of the purchase contract.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

well then not to be rude but your book is wrong one of the colts is Double registered, and the other is Trek registered. Sooo as of registration, they are not grade.


----------



## lilkitty90

i'm agreeing with everyone else. of course i would be angry if i thought i was going to have a stallion. and it was gelded. and i know you've put alot of money into it. and she definitely should have made it known that he was going to be gelded. but it makes no difference now. the deed is done. and you are going to take him as a gelding i'm assuming so there is nothing you can do unless you want out period.

and i see nothing wrong with breeding grade horses. if they are confimationally sound. just because they are registered doesn't mean they have fantastic confirmation.


----------



## My Beau

WhiskeyGirl said:


> well then not to be rude but your book is wrong one of the colts is Double registered, and the other is Trek registered. Sooo as of registration, they are not grade.


I didn't say they were.


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> well then not to be rude but your book is wrong one of the colts is Double registered, and the other is Trek registered. Sooo as of registration, they are not grade.


And what registry would you be registering your half trek, half QH foal with?


----------



## PaintsPwn

This may seem like common sense - but why wouldn't you have just saved all of that money and buy a horse outright? You see, this is why I never lease. It makes no sense to put that kind of money into a horse, and not own it.

And he's still her horse. Unless it says clearly in the contract 'Will not geld said horse without contacting lesee' then you're screwed. Gelding is not a medical decision unless he had some sort of disease going on. It's a basic procedure that is done all over the globe, and if he was being an idiot and putting himself and others in danger trying to mount mares through stalls? Then by all means he should be cut.




> And what registry would you be registering your half trek, half QH foal with?


The half quarter horse registry LOL!


​


----------



## wyominggrandma

I guess I might ask if you have been paying all his medical bills, board bills and any other bills all the time you have been paying for him? If so then I would think you can get out of the contract if you so want to, but not sure about getting your money back, since you have been leasing him and riding him all this time. 
If she paid the medical bills, etc on him, then I would say she had total right to geld him if she wanted to.
I am very surprised that 4-H allows stallions, they can't be shown in Wyoming in 4-H and all the shows here only allow stallions in the Open classes at the regular shows, under 18 year olds can't ride them in the classes with other "juniors.


----------



## Indyhorse

PaintsPwn said:


> The half quarter horse registry LOL!


:lol::lol::lol:
OMG, of course, why didn't I think of them :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## My Beau

My point exactly about registry.

And just because the Trak & Hano mare were registered and bred, doesn't mean that any registered QH mare should be bred...

The would-be foal could potentially be registered with the AWS, if it performed well (once it could show) and the neccessary documents were sent in. But it couldn't be in a breed specific registry like AQHA, AHS or ATA.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Actually lol AQHA allows half-breeds if they have enough QH in them. I went through this process with the mare. And no there was no danger, i even talked to the lesson girls he had "disturbed" they said all my pretty little Topper did was pace around and paw at the ground at the mares as the girls were passing by, and these girls, not ever having anything to do with him, told Meredith, who apparently took it all wrong. No this horse is wayyy to close to my heart for me to just get out of the deal. And yes i did pay feed, and vet bills. it was like he was already mine, i just didnt have all the money up front, so i leased him until i could own him.


----------



## My Beau

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Actually lol AQHA allows half-breeds if they have enough QH in them. I went through this process with the mare.


Actually, AQHA doesn't. The only exception is half TB. Other than that both parents have to be registered AQHA.

If you went through the process with your mare, does that mean that she is a cross?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

If you paid all the vet bills how did you NOT know he was gelded? I know when my boy was gelded it costed a pretty penny. That's not something you can just miss on a bill.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

HE WAS GELDED TODAY! while i was at school. of course i couldnt miss it. and yeah, she's Paint/QH. TB/QH is an appendix QH. And the colt im fixing to get can be registered with ApHC and AQHA. its not just TB. and when did this turn into a bashing of my breeding and registry?


----------



## My Beau

WhiskeyGirl said:


> HE WAS GELDED TODAY! while i was at school. of course i couldnt miss it. and yeah, she's Paint/QH. TB/QH is an appendix QH. And the colt im fixing to get can be registered with ApHC and AQHA. its not just TB. and when did this turn into a bashing of my breeding and registry?


I know TB/QH is appendix.... I'm saying that is the only cross AQHA allows. So, if you're mare is registered AQHA, and you want the foal to be registered you either have to go QH or TB for the stallion. A Trak foal wouldn't have made it.


----------



## lilkitty90

i'm agree with mybeau here if your mare is a half QH then that means she too isn't full bred. so now you are getting 25% QH 50% trak and 25% what? foal? the Hano and trak made sense as they were both completely registered. even if the baby came out a cross. but yours is going to be an even bigger mixture.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Paints are APHA, Aphc is Appaloose Horse Club.


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> HE WAS GELDED TODAY! while i was at school. of course i couldnt miss it. and yeah, she's Paint/QH. TB/QH is an appendix QH. And the colt im fixing to get can be registered with ApHC and AQHA. its not just TB. and when did this turn into a bashing of my breeding and registry?


I don't see anyone bashing, just discussing facts. It's called a grown up conversation.

I think people are trying to be kind to you by helping you understand you are not missing out on a lot by your horse being gelded.

If he has sired two foals, who are 4 and 6, according to you, that means he has to be at LEAST 8, more likely closer to 10. Only two colts on the ground at 10 years old says something about your stallion too, despite how good you think his conformation is or how good of a producer you believe him to be, people aren't exactly gathering to breed to him either, which undermines your belief that you would be creating great "showhorses".

10 grand for a great quality trek GELDING is pretty fair, IMO. 

If you are determined to breed your mare, enjoy and show your gelding, and find her a good quality registered QH stallion to breed to.


----------



## charlicata

Whiskey, this is just a question. I'm not trying to attack or anything. 

Do you know if your mom's friend talked to your mom before she gelded him? Chances are, if she told your mom that he was acting out (wether misconstrued or not), and that he would be safer for you if he were gelded, your mom most likely would have said, "go ahead". I know I would have if my daughter was going to be riding this horse around a lot of people, other horses, and mares "in season". In general, it makes the whole situation more safe.

And I don't mean any offense by this, but how are you paying for the vet, board, and food bills for this horse? Most 4-H'ers aren't old enough to get a job, much less pay for everything on a horse.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

I know paints are APHA. And i know ApHC is Appaloosa horse club. My mare Brandy, is a APHA/AQHA mare. My colt im getting Is AQHA/ApHC registered. i know the difference. And no maybe breeding to Brandy is a bad idea, but i didnt need you guys to tell me that. I talk about it with other horse owners and breeders before i make a final decision to breed. BUT i didnt need you guys bashing me or my "grade" horse

Because apparently because she's a Paint/QH cross she's a grade.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ROFL.

Sweetie, if your mare is half Paint, it's absolutely impossible that she is registered with AQHA. She can only be registered with APHA. And as far as I know, the APHA doesn't have a "Crappy Crossbreeds" section.

And I'm not sure exactly where you're from, but I've never personally heard of ANYWHERE allowing minors to compete on stallions in 4H shows. 

Am I the only one who finds this entire scenerio a TAD fishy?


----------



## Indyhorse

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ROFL.
> 
> Sweetie, if your mare is half Paint, it's absolutely impossible that she is registered with AQHA. She can only be registered with APHA. And as far as I know, the APHA doesn't have a "Crappy Crossbreeds" section.
> 
> And I'm not sure exactly where you're from, but I've never personally heard of ANYWHERE allowing minors to compete on stallions in 4H shows.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds this entire scenerio a TAD fishy?



Not remotely! :lol:

But then I have a bad habit of "baiting" when I find these scenarios, too


----------



## My Beau

I'm also confused about your mare. How was she registered AQHA? Was her sire double registered, AQHA & APHA? And her dam AQHA?


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

16, have a job, and i show animals, along with my mom helping. I may be young but ive got a pretty level head on my shoulders, and no my mom knew nothing of it until i told her when i got home. He's 11. and he's only got 2 babys on the ground because we dont advertise him, but two of the boarders here just thought they had to have one of his colts, and with tons of convincing, Meredith agreed, and she said she would keep him intact just incase another one wanted to breed again. He is pretty well close to perfect in my book for a Trek.


----------



## My Beau

You lost me again! What AQHA/ApHC colt are you talking about? Don't tell me the gelding a Trak/App...

Do you have the sire & dam's lineage for your mare?


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Scratch that, just got corrected by grandfather, mare is not QH registered, she's solid paint registerd. sorry for the MAJOR confusion, AND no this situation is not meant to be FISHY by any means. Im here to get an opinion on my now GELDED horse


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Im making a point with the QH registry with my colt. no confusion.


----------



## kevinshorses

If the OP was to send me $50 she could register the horse in the Texas Jumping Horse and Pony Registry.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

kevinshorses said:


> If the OP was to send me $50 she could register the horse in the Texas Jumping Horse and Pony Registry.


OH OH OH, do you take Canadian members???


----------



## My Beau

kevinshorses said:


> If the OP was to send me $50 she could register the horse in the Texas Jumping Horse and Pony Registry.


 :lol::lol: From what I hear, that's a VERY prestigious registry you have going over there, Kevin!


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Ok so hearing that all of you think this is FISHY? Im going to clear up somethings. Tell me everything you confused about ill be happy to explain


----------



## charlicata

I'm sorry Whiskey, but being 16 (even with a job), there's no way you could make enough to buy and support the animals you show by yourself unless you have some type of big trust fund coming in. Much less pay for a $10,000+ over a 4 year period. $Just the first 10000 is $208/month without interest. Plus you have the feed, the board, the vet bills, etc., etc. Not to mention full time school. I think it would be better to say that your mom is getting the horse for you. Did she get upset when you told her that her friend had had him gelded?


----------



## Chavez

kevinshorses said:


> If the OP was to send me $50 she could register the horse in the Texas Jumping Horse and Pony Registry.


 

BAAAAAAHaaaaaaaaaa ROFLMAO:clap::rofl:


----------



## My Beau

How did we go from you wanting to breed the Trak to your APHA mare to you mentioning the colt you're interested in is AQHA/ApHC???


----------



## alexischristina

You know, perhaps you should wait until you're older/not in school/more experienced before you go for breeding? 
Just a thought...

And to answer your original post, no, it really wasn't up to you unless it was expressed in the fine print.
Sorry.
):


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Now Gelding: Topper, Trek. Dapple grey. Lease to own agreement. 48 months at $250 a month. 11 years old. 7 months left til i own.
Mare: Brandy, not AQHA (my mistake) but a APHA solid chesnut mare. My mare. 
How i pay for this: I give lessons at a different barn. I show goats and steer in 4H. Along with moms help. 
I am 16. 
Meredith is the barn and owner of Topper. She gelded him this morning sometime around 10 am from what she said. 
any thing else?


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Im making a point with the QH registry with my colt. no confusion.


Yes confusion. 

Is he an appy or a QH?



WhiskeyGirl said:


> Ok so hearing that all of you think this is FISHY? Im going to clear up somethings. Tell me everything you confused about ill be happy to explain


1. you claim to have a month by month lease on a horse that has been gelded against your will. when you get a "too bad" response, the ante is upped and now the horse is lease-to-own

2. you had plans to crossbreed him with your *QH, oops I mean Paint mare* and create phenomenal "show horses", because you are not a backyard breeder. 

3. your horse to be is 11 years old, only sired 2 foals (but of course that is purely due to lack of advertising, and the fact he can turn invisible at shows) but is clearly such a great quality stallion his OWNER decided she'd shoot herself in the foot and geld him and sell him to a 16 year old.


This sounds like someone who keeps changing her story, while stomping her feet and crying, darn it, someone feel sorry for me, will ya?
​


----------



## wyominggrandma

I guess the whole point right now is this. You have a solid paint mare that you wanted to breed to the Trek stallion. The resulting foal could not be registered in the Pain horse association no matter how hard you tried. He has now been gelded, so no question of that happening. You have a stallion that you have been paying for almost 4 years which is now a gelding. Either keep him as a gelding and have lots of fun with him and breed your solid paint mare to a paint stallion and get a hopefully colorful registered Paint, or breed her to whatever stallion you want and get a foal that can't be registered with most recognized horse associations. 
Keep the gelding, realize you have paid these past 3 years for leasing this horse and move on. Or try to get your money back and start over. If there is nothing SPECIFICALLY stated in the contract about gelding the horse before he is fully paid for, then you do not have a leg to stand on. If the contract states the owner CAN'T geld him, then you can take her to court, but if she is a friend of your mom's, I doubt your mom will let that happen.
The horse is gelded and nothing can stop that, so time to accept it and go on.


----------



## Indyhorse

kevinshorses said:


> If the OP was to send me $50 she could register the horse in the Texas Jumping Horse and Pony Registry.



Only if you still provide stickers!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## My Beau

You're my fav, Indy!


----------



## Indyhorse

My Beau said:


> How did we go from you wanting to breed the Trak to your APHA mare to you mentioning the colt you're interested in is AQHA/ApHC???


Because he ISN'T gelded yet!! *lol*


----------



## Delfina

Since you're 16, I would assume your mother signed the lease to own contract since 16yr olds cannot enter into legal contracts.

The horse has been gelded, so there's nothing you can do about that.

You next step would be to have your mother contact an attorney, have him review the contract and see if the contract was in fact breached. If said contract was in fact breached, he would be able to best advise as to the next course of action to take.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

The fact that you didn't even know what breed your own horse was and yet you intend to breed her tells me all I need to know about your wordly equestrian knowledge.

Thank god she gelded him. At least someone over there is thinking.


----------



## iridehorses

If I was leasing a horse then I would have no right to determine if the horse should be gelded or not. If I had paid $10,000 into a horse on a lease/purchase then I darn well better be consulted - especially if there was only a few months to go until he was paid for.

The problem I'm having with this is I find it all too hard to believe.

(BTW, Kevin, where do I send my fee?)


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The fact that you didn't even know what breed your own horse was and yet you intend to breed her tells me all I need to know about your wordly equestrian knowledge.
> 
> Thank god she gelded him. At least someone over there is thinking.


 No, i do know what breed she is. So what i stated one wrong thing, her sire is QH, thats how i got confused. My name is not on her papers, and i say one thing about her BREED and i dont know anything. EXCUSE ME thats BS!!!!!!!!!! BIG TIME! We just got her too. maybe right before school started, so i dont really have time to MEMORIZE everything about her, i said one god dang thing about her being registered with AQHA, sorry, mix up, hun ur not perfect, u confuse things so dont act like uve never said ONE wrong thing. Thanks guys big confidence booster on a fellow equestrian lover!


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

iridehorses said:


> If I was leasing a horse then I would have no right to determine if the horse should be gelded or not. If I had paid $10,000 into a horse on a lease/purchase then I darn well better be consulted - especially if there was only a few months to go until he was paid for.
> 
> The problem I'm having with this is I find it all too hard to believe.
> 
> (BTW, Kevin, where do I send my fee?)


Wanna contact me in person to find all my resorces to be true because ill gladly confirm all of it with Pictures, ill even have live oak email you about the registration! How bout that. This is bs. I wanted some simple answers, GD!


----------



## kevinshorses

Since you live in South Carolina you would be elligable for both the South Carolina jumping Horse and Pony Association and the Southeast Jumping Equine Club of America. A dual lifetime membership is $300 but you get a nice sticker your choice of a hat or a t-shirt. Cash only please.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Stop acting like you're such hot crap and people wouldn't feel the compulsive need to shut you down with a harsh reality check.


----------



## alexischristina

WhiskeyGirl, it's getting harder and harder to take you seriously... I'm sorry but it's just...
At first people were trying to help you and responding to a topic, nobody started "bashing" you until you yourself became disrespectful, angry, etc. I'd suggest go off and get some thinking done before replying too much, you may find you've embarassed yourself later.

Nobody here was claiming to be perfect, but I think you're overreacting a bit.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Delfina said:


> Since you're 16, I would assume your mother signed the lease to own contract since 16yr olds cannot enter into legal contracts.
> 
> The horse has been gelded, so there's nothing you can do about that.
> 
> You next step would be to have your mother contact an attorney, have him review the contract and see if the contract was in fact breached. If said contract was in fact breached, he would be able to best advise as to the next course of action to take.


 Yes my mother signed the contract. No there is nothing i can do about it, he's still an animal i love, and im not gonna stop because something was done with out consulting me.


----------



## Dressage10135

WhiskeyGirl said:


> No, i do know what breed she is. So what i stated one wrong thing, her sire is QH, thats how i got confused. My name is not on her papers, and i say one thing about her BREED and i dont know anything. EXCUSE ME thats BS!!!!!!!!!! BIG TIME! We just got her too. maybe right before school started, so i dont really have time to MEMORIZE everything about her, i said one god dang thing about her being registered with AQHA, sorry, mix up, hun ur not perfect, u confuse things so dont act like uve never said ONE wrong thing. Thanks guys big confidence booster on a fellow equestrian lover!



Ahh.. the temper tantrum finally comes out..


----------



## nrhareiner

TO me if this was just a lease to use then no you have no say in what the owner does with the horse. She can do anything from geld to sell him.

However if the agreement was for you to lease to buy and your contract stated that you are buying a stallion then a stallion you should get. It would be like anyone signing a contract to buy a stallion and then the owner gelding him right before the final check clears and you get a gelding. That is not what you where buying. Also if the contract stated that you have a say in what is being done to the horse then again it is breach of contract. Now each state is different in what can be done however if it was me I would sue for my money back. If I was buying a stallion and got a gelding.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Gladly ****ed off because most of you ppl think im making a big lie! Which i find very very very insulting because i have worked hard to be where i am at in the horse world.


----------



## iridehorses

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Wanna contact me in person to find all my resorces to be true because ill gladly confirm all of it with Pictures, ill even have live oak email you about the registration! How bout that.


Certainly. Just PM me the details and I'll research them.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

nrhareiner said:


> TO me if this was just a lease to use then no you have no say in what the owner does with the horse. She can do anything from geld to sell him.
> 
> However if the agreement was for you to lease to buy and your contract stated that you are buying a stallion then a stallion you should get. It would be like anyone signing a contract to buy a stallion and then the owner gelding him right before the final check clears and you get a gelding. That is not what you where buying. Also if the contract stated that you have a say in what is being done to the horse then again it is breach of contract. Now each state is different in what can be done however if it was me I would sue for my money back. If I was buying a stallion and got a gelding.


 THANK YOU! Finally a REAL answer. Thats all i really wanted. It wasnt just a lease, this is a lease to buy contract, which i have stated many times. Thank you nrhareiner.


----------



## Dressage10135

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Gladly ****ed off because most of you ppl think im making a big lie! Which i find very very very insulting because i have worked hard to be where i am at in the horse world.


Look, you are 16 years old. As far as I know, it isn't allowed for a minor to even show a stallion, why not just be thankful that mommy is buying you a $12,000 horse? And if you are so insulted, no one is forcing you to stay, this is a forum on the internet.. what do you expect? Rainbows and butterflies?


----------



## alexischristina

'Where you are at in the horse world?'

Personally, from this and another thread, I don't think you're at a terribly high level, and this sort of thing could throw you WAY back. The horse world is a tight knit community, people hearing about this in your area could RUIN your reputation, so perhaps you should rethink what you post on the internet?

Nobody was claiming you were lieing, just saying it sounded a little fishy... You're making it sound more and more fishy with every post, so maybe you should jump off your high horse (yay for pun?) and join the rest of us as we continue to work our way up.


----------



## kevinshorses

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Gladly ****ed off because most of you ppl think im making a big lie! Which i find very very very insulting because i have worked hard to be where i am at in the horse world.


Which is a teenager throwing a tantrum on the internet! Or are you talking about your at home training business.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Nobody is doing anything to your confidence, you are trying to get all of us that have ALOT more experience than you to feel sorry that this has happened. . Now you are saying you just got the mare , MAYBE right before school started? Heck, I can tell you the exact days I got each of my horses, and two of them we have owned for 3 years. I can also tell you their registered names, what registry they belong to , etc. 
I think you have big plans, as a 16 year old, to tell all your friends and competitors that you 'own a stallion" and have all these big plans to breed this stallion whenever you wanted to, and produce an unregistred foal. 
Another poster commented that unless your mom has signed the contract, it is not legal anyway with a 16 yr old signature. So, if it was just between the two of you, the owner of the horse has every right to do what she wants with him. I think she was probably starting to figure out, with your attitude, that a 16 yr old owning a stallion was a big mistake and she corrected it.
Quit feeling sorry for yourself and since you are saying you are so mature, then act like it. The horse is now a gelding and if you are so intent on owning a stallion, then get your money back and buy another one. I am beginning to think that you have not stated the whole contract fine print. Not too many people these days willingly open themselves up to a law suit by breaking a contract, so I wonder what the total story is.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Dressage10135 said:


> Look, you are 16 years old. As far as I know, it isn't allowed for a minor to even show a stallion, why not just be thankful that mommy is buying you a $12,000 horse? And if you are so insulted, no one is forcing you to stay, this is a forum on the internet.. what do you expect? Rainbows and butterflies?


 Big shows no, smaller shows, parental consent


----------



## Dressage10135

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Big shows no, smaller shows, parental consent


And if you aren't going to be showing big time, why in the world do you need a stallion?


----------



## Indyhorse

Yes, guys, back off, she has worked really hard for her mom to lease her her magical cloaking stallion and her just-bought-but-ready-to-breed mare of uncertain breed (haflinger, wasn't she?)

Oh dear. This is too much fun. Bad me. Someone lock me out of this thread. I can't stop myself, I have "impulse control" issues.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ALottaTrot

Isn't this the point where a moderator decides to shut down this thread? Now that it really is going nowhere...


----------



## paintsrule

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Gladly ****ed off because most of you ppl think im making a big lie! Which i find very very very insulting because i have worked hard to be where i am at in the horse world.


 Ahh yes, your great success with not knowing your horses breed and still wanting to reproduce him with an unproven stallion (or used to be stallion), claiming to know everything hooved and also losing your mind on the internet.

Im sorry...we bow down to thee.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

wyominggrandma said:


> Nobody is doing anything to your confidence, you are trying to get all of us that have ALOT more experience than you to feel sorry that this has happened. .
> 
> I think you have big plans, as a 16 year old, to tell all your friends and competitors that you 'own a stallion" and have all these big plans to breed this stallion whenever you wanted to, and produce an unregistred foal.
> 
> Another poster commented that unless your mom has signed the contract, it is not legal anyway with a 16 yr old signature. So, if it was just between the two of you, the owner of the horse has every right to do what she wants with him. .


as i stated again, my mother, Tammy, signed the contract. 
Produce an unregistered foal? hmmmm because my parents are gonna let me do what ever i want with this horse to make back yard foals. Not happening, every horse i own is registered or in the process of being registered. Except for two who are rescue horses, Whiskey, and Bulldog. 

I never asked for anyone to feel sorry for me. I just wanted an opinion, if i had the right to be angry at her or not? A simple question.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Kevin,

I live in Wyoming, can I join the club also? Where do I send my check?

Indyhorse,
Yes, you are being bad, but its such fun to read your posts.


----------



## HowClever

Sure you can be angry. Doesn't sound like there's anything you can do about it though. And since that is the answer you got early on, I'm not quite sure where the tantrum is coming from?


----------



## wyominggrandma

You didn't ask if you have the right to be angry, you asked what we all thought and how mad you are and how much you wanted to breed your mare, and how disappointed that you don't own this terrific stallion.
Sure, you can be angry, but its all over with as far as gelding him. 
If your mom signed the contract with her good friend, then maybe they planned to geld this horse all along. If the contract indeed states that she can't geld the horse, then your mom can sue her for breach. Have you talked to your mom about filing a lawsuit?


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> I never asked for anyone to feel sorry for me. I just wanted an opinion, if i had the right to be angry at her or not? A simple question.



You got many answers. You weren't happy until 8 pages into this thread, when you got the one you were looking for, the one you figured was close enough to validate your right to pitch a fit at mommy.


----------



## kevinshorses

wyominggrandma said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I live in Wyoming, can I join the club also? Where do I send my check?
> 
> Indyhorse,
> Yes, you are being bad, but its such fun to read your posts.


Yes you can join. Can I put you down for a lifetime membership in the Rocky Mountain Jumping Horse and Mule Association in addition to your Wyoming Jumping Club membership.


----------



## HowClever

Do you have one for us Australians Kevin?


----------



## wyominggrandma

sounds good to me, but ummm, I have a problem. None of my horses jump............ Neither do I. Can I still join?Pretty please????


----------



## Dressage10135

Hey kevin, my horse is a TB/Perch/Mini/Unicorn. What do you have for me? I would love to have a t-shirt if at all possible


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Dressage10135 said:


> And if you aren't going to be showing big time, why in the world do you need a stallion?


 He is the horse that i learned to jump on. Now that i have calmed down, Ill gladly answer any question in a quiet manner. I havent gotten enought confidence in jumping to go to bigger shows, but he has the potential to take me there. I am a mostly western rider, but 3 1/2 years ago i decided to go english, we looked around and found Live Oak gave great lessons, so i learned to ride english on one of the geldings out there. He couldn't jump very well so she, knowing my history with horses, switched me to Topper to start jumping on. He was very well mannered for a stud. I fell in love with him. We talked about buying but when she said the price was 12,000 we were crushed, so she said she would make a deal with us, so we made a legal contract for lease to buy, and now here we are with my now gelded horse.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

"as far as you are in the horse world"? I'm 15 and in 4-H. I hate to tell you, but 4-H isn't considered "far."


----------



## Indyhorse

Last I understood, geldings are fully acceptable in all levels of jumping, and they jump just as well without their manly bits. I don't see that your future is now clouded by anything but a bad attitude.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

HorseOfCourse: i know 4H isnt far. but thats what i ride in english. I am a way better western rider and i am english.


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> "as far as you are in the horse world"? I'm 15 and in 4-H. I hate to tell you, but 4-H isn't considered "far."


Tee-hee you rock!


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Indyhorse said:


> Last I understood, geldings are fully acceptable in all levels of jumping, and they jump just as well without their manly bits. I don't see that your future is now clouded by anything but a bad attitude.


 Sorry i had a bad attitude and blew up. But around my animals, i would kill. They are my pride and joy, and to see a perfectly good, registered stud, that did no harm to anyone, be gelded, kinda ticks me off. Thats the only reason i posted this.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

why on earth are you giving lessons? you've only been jumping 3 1/2 years! especially if you're better western. maybe you should work on getting your act together before you try to teach other people. that's how people get hurt.


----------



## HowClever

I think the problem everyone is having is that you see him as "perfectly good". His record doesn't support it.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Indyhorse said:


> Tee-hee you rock!


Must be an Indiana thing?


----------



## My Beau

Gosh, I spent 15 minutes in the car going from work to home and I missed 3 1/2 pages!


----------



## alexischristina

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Sorry i had a bad attitude and blew up. But around my animals, i would kill. They are my pride and joy, and to see a perfectly good, registered stud, that did no harm to anyone, be gelded, kinda ticks me off. Thats the only reason i posted this.


 
But a "perfectly good, registered stud" can turn into a "perfectly good registered gelding". Why does it tick you off to simply see them gelded? It's not like he's being sent to slaughter, and there are plenty of other stallions that'd make lovely babies. Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't want to own a stallion unless I was trained professionally with LOTS of experience previously working with them, because they can change so quickly... And at 16 you DO have a lot to learn, and it'd just be safer to have a gelding, yes?


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

HorseOfCourse: i give western lessons not english, i started taking western lessons when i was 4 on a horse named socks. Then we got our own and i started competing. The girl that gave me lessons, said she thought it was time i assisted in the lessons with her. She pays me very good.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Has your mom talked to the owner of the horse? Is there a reason that she felt she needed to geld him so quickly? Is there anything in the contract that states specifically that when you finish buying Topper that he was to be an intact stallion? If there is, then you might be able to sue her for some of the money back. I don't know what an 11 yr old Trak gelding is worth, but maybe $10000 is a good price for one and you don't have the chance to get any money back. As I said before, if the contract has been breached, then your mom can sue. But, unless the wording is in writing and states about the stallion vs gelding when the horse is paid for, not sure you can do anything.
If you love Topper, then forget this has happened, enjoy the horse that you say you love and move on. Keep a well trained gelding that will probably take you farther in shows than a stallion can anyway. You see very few stallions being shown in jumping unless they are handled by very very experienced riders. I have seen, first hand, what happens when even the best behaved stallion decides he is going to breed a mare, and not much can stop them. Even if a rider is on the mares back, they are gonna breed them if they want to. Less chance of injury to you, your horse or other riders, and less chance of someone suing your mom for the stallion getting out of control around a mare in heat and somebody getting hurt. When my daughter was 16, there is no way I would have let her ride a stallion.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

alexischristina said:


> But a "perfectly good, registered stud" can turn into a "perfectly good registered gelding". Why does it tick you off to simply see them gelded? It's not like he's being sent to slaughter, and there are plenty of other stallions that'd make lovely babies. Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't want to own a stallion unless I was trained professionally with LOTS of experience previously working with them, because they can change so quickly... And at 16 you DO have a lot to learn, and it'd just be safer to have a gelding, yes?


 I do agree with this and if it was any other horse and not Topper, i would want out of the contract, but o well its done and i cant reverse the procedure, so Im still taking the horse and ill gladly continue to learn on him.


----------



## trailhorserider

Okay, pretend the girl isn't 16 and planning on breeding her mare. Pretend she is an adult who is leasing to own a stallion who is a show horse. 

If she has in the contract that he is a stallion, and is paying for a stallion, shouldn't she have gotten a stallion?

Wouldn't it be like making payments on a car or something similar, and right before you pay your car off, they take it away and give you a different car? Maybe not the best example, but do you see what I mean?

I would have been upset too. Not that he won't be great or even better as a gelding, but she was paying for him as a stallion. 

Maybe a Trakehner (sp?) gelding is worth less than a Trakehner stallion? 

I guess the question is, isn't it a breach of contract if she was making payments to own him, not just a regular lease?


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Must be an Indiana thing?


Of course, Horseofcourse! (ooh that was fun to type) We gotta stick together :lol:


Whiskeygirl, Howclever makes the perfect point. What qualifies you of being a better judge of his quality than your instructor/barn owner/the HORSE'S owner? It's apparent the feeling is not supported by the wider horse community in your area. 

If he was good enough to remain a stallion, he would be. Wiser heads than yours decided he wasn't a good enough stallion, but he could make an exceptional gelding. Be happy with that, it was probably her intention all along and the only way someone like you would get a hold of such a nice horse at your age. Be thankful.


----------



## My Beau

You could always buy him a pair of jumbo Neuticles.com! (thank you Macabre for showing me these!) *snort*


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

wyominggrandma said:


> Has your mom talked to the owner of the horse? Is there a reason that she felt she needed to geld him so quickly? Is there anything in the contract that states specifically that when you finish buying Topper that he was to be an intact stallion? If there is, then you might be able to sue her for some of the money back. I don't know what an 11 yr old Trak gelding is worth, but maybe $10000 is a good price for one and you don't have the chance to get any money back. As I said before, if the contract has been breached, then your mom can sue. But, unless the wording is in writing and states about the stallion vs gelding when the horse is paid for, not sure you can do anything.
> If you love Topper, then forget this has happened, enjoy the horse that you say you love and move on. Keep a well trained gelding that will probably take you farther in shows than a stallion can anyway. You see very few stallions being shown in jumping unless they are handled by very very experienced riders. I have seen, first hand, what happens when even the best behaved stallion decides he is going to breed a mare, and not much can stop them. Even if a rider is on the mares back, they are gonna breed them if they want to. Less chance of injury to you, your horse or other riders, and less chance of someone suing your mom for the stallion getting out of control around a mare in heat and somebody getting hurt. When my daughter was 16, there is no way I would have let her ride a stallion.


 Yes mam, my mom has talked to Meredith about Topper. The way my mom put it was that Topper was getting on up there in years and he was becoming more and more determined to breed. EX: Pacing and pawing the ground when one passed by. I am moving on, he is a very big part of my life, just like all of my horses. My mom also said there is no need for a lawsuit because 1) its her friend 2) he's better off being gelded and 3) he can actually stay on our property now with the mares without causing problems.


----------



## My Beau

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Yes mam, my mom has talked to Meredith about Topper. The way my mom put it was that Topper was getting on up there in years and he was becoming more and more determined to breed. EX: Pacing and pawing the ground when one passed by. I am moving on, he is a very big part of my life, just like all of my horses. My mom also said there is no need for a lawsuit because 1) its her friend 2) he's better off being gelded and 3) he can actually stay on our property now with the mares without causing problems.


What we were saying, no?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Isn't that what we've told you all along?


----------



## Indyhorse

My Beau said:


> You could always buy him a pair of jumbo Neuticles.com! (thank you Macabre for showing me these!) *snort*



OMG.....I actually have tears....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

ROFLMFAO. Aren't those things AMAZING? Like who ARE these people?! :lol:

*trailhorserider - *Excellent point. My answer is that I am not taking this seriously. I do not actually believe for a second that a woman was leasing to sell her $12,000 stallion and just flat out chose to have him gelded under her nose. In fact, I believe it about as much as I believe that a 12 year old kid was riding a Trakehner stallion and who's mom agreed to buy him. That is my issue. She claims she's 16. Her website says she's 15. If the lease is almost up and it was 48 months, that essentially means she was 12/13 when this STARTED. I am NOT buying this for a cotton pickin' second. I have known many a good stud in my lifetime, but riding a young and frisky BREEDING stallion? Give me a break.

IF it were true, I'd take the person to court immediately and get every penny of my money back. IF.


----------



## thunderhooves

Oh, my, NEUTICLES?! To "Maintain a natural look"
Gawd. 
Does it work for cats,too? I wonder if the people will get a kick if you email them:
" Hello! My pet's weight is 1100 pounds and breed is a Quarter h\Horse. What size do I need?"
ahahaha


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

:lol:

On another forum, we were discussing why on EARTH someone would want those for horses. Could you even imagine being a kid at a show and trying to convince the judge he's not ACTUALLY a stallion?

"But...he has..."
"THEY'RE FAKE!"
"...define fake."


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

go ahead dont take it seriously. like i said if you want my contact info, pm. ill give it to you.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

MacabreMikolaj said:


> :lol:
> 
> On another forum, we were discussing why on EARTH someone would want those for horses. Could you even imagine being a kid at a show and trying to convince the judge he's not ACTUALLY a stallion?
> 
> "But...he has..."
> "THEY'RE FAKE!"
> "...define fake."


 o i actually have to admit that is FRIKKIN HILARIOUS


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

How 'bout some pics of you riding Mr. Superstud? I noticed he doesn't even merit a mention in either your HF profile OR you're fancy website you posted in horse training. I wonder why that is?

How about some shots of his babies?
How about pics of you riding PERIOD?


----------



## Indyhorse

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> ROFLMFAO. Aren't those things AMAZING? Like who ARE these people?! :lol:
> 
> *trailhorserider - *Excellent point. My answer is that I am not taking this seriously. I do not actually believe for a second that a woman was leasing to sell her $12,000 stallion and just flat out chose to have him gelded under her nose. In fact, I believe it about as much as I believe that a 12 year old kid was riding a Trakehner stallion and who's mom agreed to buy him. That is my issue. She claims she's 16. Her website says she's 15. If the lease is almost up and it was 48 months, that essentially means she was 12/13 when this STARTED. I am NOT buying this for a cotton pickin' second. I have known many a good stud in my lifetime, but riding a young and frisky BREEDING stallion? Give me a break.
> 
> IF it were true, I'd take the person to court immediately and get every penny of my money back. IF.


Oh dear...I can't even imagine the hang ups people have....

how can you take ANYTHING seriously after THAT has been posted on this thread rotf*

But realistically I agree 100% with you. If any of it were true, I'd expect the mom knew all along about the horse being gelded.

Thunderhooves....bwahahahahaha


----------



## thunderhooves

Wait......... I thought those neuticle things were things that went OVER them! Not fake things! WTHeck?


----------



## Indyhorse

MacabreMikolaj said:


> :lol:
> 
> On another forum, we were discussing why on EARTH someone would want those for horses. Could you even imagine being a kid at a show and trying to convince the judge he's not ACTUALLY a stallion?
> 
> "But...he has..."
> "THEY'RE FAKE!"
> "...define fake."


oh seriously.....my side hurts.....ahhhhhhhhhhh :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## thunderhooves

OMG! They DO have them for horses! and you have the option to only buy one.......hehe
http://www.neuticles.com/sizing.php


Exactly whats the point? To make it look like he has them but not able to use them? And what would most people say when you tell them they are fake? 
And for bulls? Seriously?! If you cut 'em, cut em. If you like the "look", leave 'em a stud!


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

O ok... so now i dont ride period? Ill get some pictures. Definately. I was actually talking, CALM... and i get bashed again.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> ROFLMFAO. Aren't those things AMAZING? Like who ARE these people?! :lol:
> 
> *trailhorserider - *Excellent point. My answer is that I am not taking this seriously. I do not actually believe for a second that a woman was leasing to sell her $12,000 stallion and just flat out chose to have him gelded under her nose. In fact, I believe it about as much as I believe that a 12 year old kid was riding a Trakehner stallion and who's mom agreed to buy him. That is my issue. She claims she's 16. Her website says she's 15. If the lease is almost up and it was 48 months, that essentially means she was 12/13 when this STARTED. I am NOT buying this for a cotton pickin' second. I have known many a good stud in my lifetime, but riding a young and frisky BREEDING stallion? Give me a break.
> 
> IF it were true, I'd take the person to court immediately and get every penny of my money back. IF.


 
I don't see age as an issue, I won the Olympics when I was 5. On a 12 hand pony. Up a hill 10 miles both ways barefoot in the snow.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

how do u delete a thread? im tired of getting bashed


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Your mother agreed to buy you a stallion when you were 12? A $12,000 stallion? You have 4 horses? or more? You can't afford to pay outright for the stallion but you can afford to care for 4 (or more) horses? I'm all confused. 

(Must be my lack of neuticles)


----------



## kevinshorses

HorseOfCourse said:


> I don't see age as an issue, I won the Olympics when I was 5. On a 12 hand pony. Up a hill 10 miles both ways barefoot in the snow.


Boy you were a LATE bloomer weren't you? I won my second gold when I was 5.


----------



## Dressage10135

WhiskeyGirl said:


> how do u delete a thread? im tired of getting bashed


You COULD always just ignore it.. :shock:


----------



## wyominggrandma

Neuticals go into the sack of a gelding or a dog to make it appear as if they have testicles. I work for a vet and I also show dogs professionally and beleive it or not, it is usually men who want the neuticals when we neuter their dogs so their "sacks" are not empty. I have shown dogs for years and there are a few owners who have had neuticals put in so they can continue to show their male dogs that have been neutered(against AKC rules by the way) Anyway, a dog owner had a promising puppy that one testicle did not decend , so she had a neutical put in so she could show him. Guess what? His first time in the ring, the judge reached under the dog to make sure he had both testicles(required in the AKC shows for conformation) and he had THREE................ You guessed it, his real testicle decended and he had three. Needless to say, the dog and owner were disqualified.


----------



## My Beau

Maybe if we see this "he-really-should-have-stayed-a-stallion" gelding, some of us will change our tune. But the way you're descibing him, the world isn't missing a great stallion right about now...

This is an example of Traks that deserves his manhood-


----------



## Indyhorse

wyominggrandma said:


> Neuticals go into the sack of a gelding or a dog to make it appear as if they have testicles. I work for a vet and I also show dogs professionally and beleive it or not, it is usually men who want the neuticals when we neuter their dogs so their "sacks" are not empty. I have shown dogs for years and there are a few owners who have had neuticals put in so they can continue to show their male dogs that have been neutered(against AKC rules by the way) Anyway, a dog owner had a promising puppy that one testicle did not decend , so she had a neutical put in so she could show him. Guess what? His first time in the ring, the judge reached under the dog to make sure he had both testicles(required in the AKC shows for conformation) and he had THREE................ You guessed it, his real testicle decended and he had three. Needless to say, the dog and owner were disqualified.


OMG!!! That is the greatest poetic justice I have ever heard!!


Why in the world would you want to delete this thread, OP, it's fantastic!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

OP - You've essentially just proved my point. I wasn't bashing at all. I said I flat out don't believe you, as all I've seen are some crappy pics of some pretty fugly horses on your website. If you're so hot to trot on proving this, why don't you post pics? I'm pretty sure in almost four years of technically owning a stallion, I'd expect you'd have SOME photos of him online, or at least MENTION him in your profiles.

You're the one acting suspicious. Not us. We only act like Neuticles because of excess sugar.


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

ShutUpJoe: i thought u actually liked me and not bashed me?


----------



## thunderhooves

ShutUpJoe said:


> Your mother agreed to buy you a stallion when you were 12? A $12,000 stallion? You have 4 horses? or more? You can't afford to pay outright for the stallion but you can afford to care for 4 (or more) horses? I'm all confused.
> 
> (Must be my lack of neuticles)


*falls off couch* oh my............... 

I just checked the site again......... how\why do people care if their pet looks manly or not?

Oh my........... I have an EVEN BETTER one! *echem*

Boobicles !! " The solution to make sure your pet looks girly, and so the v-neck your chiwawa wears actually has something to be a V about!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

WhiskeyGirl said:


> ShutUpJoe: i thought u actually liked me and not bashed me?


Quit yer dang whining already. If you want us to all shut up, produce the proof we've asked for. If not, tuck tail between your Neuticles and git gone! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

just...crying.....bwahahaha.....I love you guys


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

you've all asked for proof and i've said pm me for contact info. ill give you your proof. what ever. And babe my horses are NOT FUGLY! im out.


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> ShutUpJoe: i thought u actually liked me and not bashed me?


OMG, com'on, really? This is what you resort to? You're so grown up and mature, don't fall back on three year old tactics. There's a post image button right ^^ there. People are asking for the proof you were offering to hand out earlier.


----------



## alexischristina

OH THE LANGUAGE
MY VIRGIN EYES
):

Seriously, it's people like her that give decent teenagers a bad name on the internet. You know, I've looked at a few of her posts and there isn't much that looks "legit". And now... I'm sad.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Wait. Here is something from your other post, and I quote:

"OMG! I have an appy/QH colt due sometime after april 9th. the breeder is halter breaking her, teaching her to trailer, pick up her feet and stand for a body clip. So all the basics are down, but ive never trained a colt for a halter show, ive always had a trained horse. Im wanting to do it myself instead of having someone else take him and doing it. Does anyone have any tips on how to train him to set up and stand still in the show ring???"

And you wanted a stallion. Oh my.


----------



## Beau Baby

wow. that was very immature and i'm ashamed to be the same age as you whiskey. just show people pictures of the horse and they be able to decide if you should be upset about him being gelded or not. why have a hissy fit?


----------



## thunderhooves

WhiskeyGirl said:


> you've all asked for proof and i've said pm me for contact info. ill give you your proof. what the ever. And babe my horses are NOT FUGLY! im out.


OOO! Don't cuss on here! And "babe", we nevah said your horses were FUGLY. You're attitude is FYGLY. We asked for pics of the horses. If you have any desire to prove to us they are worthy, just simply post a pic!
*snicker* Boobicles........ could that be a good username?


----------



## wyominggrandma

Somebody needs to quit have temper tantrums and apologize to everyone on this list. If you want to be a grown up, act like one. Using nasty language doesn't impress anyone, just shows what a child you are after all. I think you need some prozak, you seem to have bad mood swings.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'm not trying to bash you I'm trying to understand what is going on. Put yourself in the readers shoes and go through all these posts.


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> you've all asked for proof and i've said pm me for contact info. ill give you your proof. what the ever. And babe my horses are NOT FUGLY! im out.


Okay, since you don't seem to know how to post a picture on the thread here, I will PM you my "contact info" you can email me a picture of your super-duper invisible show horse producing stallion, and I'll post it on here for you, and you can feel all vindicated while we ohh and ahh over him and tell you how right you are, the horse should never have been gelded, it's a tragedy to human and horse kind.

PM headed your way.


----------



## My Beau

thunderhooves said:


> Boobicles !! " The solution to make sure your pet looks girly, and so the v-neck your chiwawa wears actually has something to be a V about!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


This has seriously been the best thread EVER!


----------



## thunderhooves

alexischristina said:


> OH THE LANGUAGE
> MY VIRGIN EYES
> ):



MY SIDES!

* bangs floor and rolls in spit out water*


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

*waves hand*

Actually, I did in fact call her horses fugly. I calls 'em as I sees 'em. :lol: The only photos she has are of some very scruffy and rough looking animals on her webpage. Not overly professional.


----------



## kevinshorses

As I have said before... Don't let the virtual door hit ya where the diety of your choice split ya.


----------



## Delfina

> _*Neuticles*_ are available in four models: NeuticleOriginals (rigid firmness) NeuticleNatural (natural firmness) and _*Neuticles*_ UltraPLUS and _*Neuticles*_ UltraPLUS with Epididymis.. Each are crafted from FDA medically-approved (for human use) materials- replicating the animals testicle in size, shape, weight and *feel*.


My husband wants to know who exactly goes around FEELING them!


----------



## Indyhorse

oh god........*tears again* apparently dog show judges anyways!


----------



## thunderhooves

WEBSITE? ANOTHER? Lemme see! Is it like the neuticles?
WOA! I googled boobicles. Not somthing i'd do again. Interesting definitions,though!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

From your website, and again I quote:

"My idea for Whiskey River Home Training came when I fell off my first horse, I was scared to death, and I had no one in my family that could help me, and no money to hire a trainer for myself. Regardless, I got back on and eventually taught myself. And now I want the joy of teaching other children and adults to trust and enjoy their horse. "

You taught yourself? Oh my. Sounds like you're a big leaguer.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

From her post in the training forum:

www.webstarts.com/WhiskeyRiverHomeTraining


----------



## thunderhooves

Delfina said:


> My husband wants to know who exactly goes around FEELING them!


The judges at the dog show.
And another note on that scenario where there were 3 on that dog:
"Judge: What is this?
Person: umm......... Mutation? "

haha


----------



## wyominggrandma

yeppers, dog show judges for sure. And on a cold day, the dogs sure suck up the "boys" from those cold hands.


----------



## charlicata

OK already guys. Now that my cheeks and side hurt, and tears are coming from my eyes...I can't stop laughing!!!!! I mean seriously (teeheehee) Neuticles...what are they, the size of tennis balls? base balls? or for the draft horses...bowling balls? AND Boobicles....somebody call Paris Hilton QUICK!!!! Oh wait, would that little dog of hers fit in the little doggy bag if it had cleavage??? 

Oh, and Kevin, I have a horse that doesn't jump; but she will cross a pole on the ground and poo all over the place in her stall...is there a club for that? I'll take the sticker and the baseball hat please!!!

Alexis, do virgin eyes even exist anymore??? 

YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH...ROTFLMBO!!!!!!!


----------



## Seahorseys




----------



## alexischristina

charlicata said:


> OK already guys. Now that my cheeks and side hurt, and tears are coming from my eyes...I can't stop laughing!!!!! I mean seriously (teeheehee) Neuticles...what are they, the size of tennis balls? base balls? or for the draft horses...bowling balls? AND Boobicles....somebody call Paris Hilton QUICK!!!! Oh wait, would that little dog of hers fit in the little doggy bag if it had cleavage???
> 
> Oh, and Kevin, I have a horse that doesn't jump; but she will cross a pole on the ground and poo all over the place in her stall...is there a club for that? I'll take the sticker and the baseball hat please!!!
> 
> *Alexis, do virgin eyes even exist anymore???*
> 
> YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH...ROTFLMBO!!!!!!!


After this thread I think they're gone! Aha, you guys are too amazing.


----------



## thunderhooves

Oh my! From the contact page! It a MINI HALTER HORSE!







No offense. The normal pic is cute.
EDIT
grr pic doesn't show up as the squished one. Just go to this page:
http://s2.webstarts.com/WhiskeyRiverHomeTraining/contact_us.html


----------



## wyominggrandma

Neuticals are sized for the different animals. 
I went to the web page, she is a dog trainer also???????? Heck, I have been involved in dogs for over 35 years, bred and raised numerous Champions, and I still don't like to train other peoples dogs. I guess I am a very immature 50 year old.......


----------



## HorseOfCourse

If you guys want something else to laugh about, female terrorists are getting implants with explosives in them. So now many people with implants are being denied from riding airplanes.


----------



## JustDressageIt

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Yes mam, my mom has talked to Meredith about Topper. The way my mom put it was that Topper was getting on up there in years and he was becoming more and more determined to breed. EX: Pacing and pawing the ground when one passed by. I am moving on, he is a very big part of my life, just like all of my horses. My mom also said there is no need for a lawsuit because 1) its her friend 2) he's better off being gelded and *3) he can actually stay on our property now with the mares without causing problems.*


Please be careful introducing him to a herd situation. If he has been kept like most stallions - segregated - they may not know how to act when turned out with any other horses, especially mares, and it could create a really dangerous situation.


----------



## My Beau

NOOOOOO, seahorseys!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

I should inform you all that in response to my pm sending contact info and requesting a picture of Topper, I have been informed that while the OP does have many pictures of Topper, she has none on the computer she is currently using. She could, of course, get out her memory card and upload some pictures, but she cannot do that now because she has to go to bed due to having an exam early in the morning. She said she might send pictures tomorrow. 

Raise your hand if you are surprised? :-|

Hope she remembers to remove the watermark on the stolen pictures she searches out by tomorrow.

She also apologizes for cussing.

She also bids you all a very fond goodnight. (okay that last part I made up)


----------



## thunderhooves

Seahorseys said:


>


WHY WOULD YOU LOCK THIS? Its great!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Her web site says she only trains at her home sometimes as she is a traveling businesswoman??????????? 

I am totally confused, must be the 7 inches of snow that has dumped in our yard since this afternoon


----------



## My Beau

JustDressageIt said:


> Please be careful introducing him to a herd situation. If he has been kept like most stallions - segregated - they may not know how to act when turned out with any other horses, especially mares, and it could create a really dangerous situation.


Agreed! He could still act as a total stallion, especially since he's experienced...


----------



## alexischristina

wyominggrandma said:


> Her web site says she only trains at her home sometimes as she is a traveling businesswoman???????????
> 
> I am totally confused, must be the 7 inches of snow that has dumped in our yard since this afternoon


I don't know if she changed it, but before I suggested edits to her on her other thread (which she rudely reacted much the same as she did here, again, I was sad) it said she would travel *almost anywhere in Texas.*


----------



## Indyhorse

wyominggrandma said:


> Her web site says she only trains at her home sometimes as she is a traveling businesswoman???????????
> 
> I am totally confused, must be the 7 inches of snow that has dumped in our yard since this afternoon


*falls outta my chair*

oh dear, oh dear me.....ahhhhhh :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

Okay as for my website, I orginally had it different. I havent looked at it since my cousin decided to edit it. so idk what the freak is on there.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

That probably changed when the guy selling them the $50,000 truck in monthly installments decided he wanted to take the axels off :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thunderhooves

Wait, werent you going to bed? Why did you post again?


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Okay as for my website, I orginally had it different. I havent looked at it since my cousin decided to edit it. so idk what the freak is on there.


I thought it was past your bedtime? You could have uploaded pictures by now?


----------



## charlicata

quote from the website:

"I work in my home only sometimes as I am a traveling business woman. I travel to anywhere in the Texas Hill Country. Im located in Kerrville. " end quote.

You're 16!!!!! 15 when the website was built!!!! TRAVELING BUSINESS WOMAN???????????????? Now I'm really confused.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Indyhorse, leave her alone! It takes TIME to photoshop some neuticles onto a stolen photo! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> That probably changed when the guy selling them the $50,000 truck in monthly installments decided he wanted to take the axels off :lol::lol::lol:


Oh my god, you are a rock star, and my new hero...I will NEVER stop laughing after that one :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Oh crap guys..I got some neuticles for my hampster, but I accidentally ordered horse sized..what would you suggest that I do?


----------



## wyominggrandma

At least I am not the only one confused. I promise you if you go to my website, it will show my dogs, horses, cats and grandkids and no "make beleive "stories to confuse you

Sounds like she has excuses for everything.........


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

yes because in every picture of Topper im in it. or Leo is in it with him. the horse in the stall next to him. AND YOU CAN TELL ITS ME. have fun bashing my photos tomoro. night.


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Oh crap guys..I got some neuticles for my hampster, but I accidentally ordered horse sized..what would you suggest that I do?


Put him in them and let him roll around?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Ah he would love that! Then I'm going to sell him for 10,000 and take them away. Mwahaha!


----------



## Seahorseys

I found a picture of Topper you guys:


----------



## charlicata

I LOVE you guys!!! I TOTALLY needed the laugh tonight! My only problem is that I can't type fast enough without getting 2 pages of posts between where I wanted to post, and where it finally ended up.


----------



## Beau Baby

whiskey i suggest you just grow up and apologize to everyone and tell them you were wrong. BECAUSE YOU OBVIOUSLY HAVE NO CLUE WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT


----------



## charlicata

OH MY seahorsey!!! That looks like the "model" horse!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Ah he would love that! Then I'm going to sell him for 10,000 and take them away. Mwahaha!


You can't do that!! That would be a travesty to the hamster world!! How is he going to use them to skid off the 30 inch neutical trick-jumping ramps? How are you going to be able to crossbreed him with solid chestnut rats and make amazing show rodents that will make you rich before you're 20?? If you do this horrible thing, your life will be over at your tender age of 15!


----------



## wild_spot

OMG.

Best. Thread. Ever.

x24364616161.


----------



## Indyhorse

Seahorseys said:


> I found a picture of Topper you guys:


*gasp* he's stunning! How could anyone ever think of gelding such a creature?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

This is the true Topper! It is CLEARLY not a breyer and she is in it and everything.


----------



## My Beau

Indyhorse said:


> *gasp* he's stunning! How could anyone ever think of gelding such a creature?


I can name 1 or 2 or... 43 :wink::lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

ahhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahaha :clap::clap::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wyominggrandma

She just pm'd me a nasty note titled BS, and told me how she is going to talk to Meredith about Topper and send me information tomorrow and photos, and ended it with" how will you and Indyhorse like that???

What a child. Like I said, can you say "Prozac"????


----------



## thunderhooves

You should send back saying " we would like that every much!"


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I think I'm going to buy my mare neuticles..just for kicks.


----------



## wild_spot

Neuticles earrings. I think I may have just cracked a rib from laughing too hard!


----------



## WhiskeyGirl

wyominggrandma said:


> She just pm'd me a nasty note titled BS, and told me how she is going to talk to Meredith about Topper and send me information tomorrow and photos, and ended it with" how will you and Indyhorse like that???
> 
> What a child. Like I said, can you say "Prozac"????


 why dont u quote the actual message. because that.... is a lie


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Why post the Private messages here? Aren't they supposed to be private?


----------



## thunderhooves

Where will they go?
No,no, HorseOfCourse! She needs either "Boobicles" or "Uddericles", for enlarging things!
ANyone wan tot share some popsicles with me?
XD


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I'm glad that people like her give people our age such a good name.

And on that note, would anybody like me to train their horse? I'm a traveling business woman.


----------



## Dressage10135

WhiskeyGirl said:


> why dont u quote the actual message. because that.... is a lie


Why dont you just give it up? Because YOU....are lying


----------



## wyominggrandma

I think Whisky girl has had to much whisky. Maybe her mother needs to teach her how to behave on a public forum....

Kevin, I want a tshirt also, didn't know I got one of those


----------



## Indyhorse

wyominggrandma said:


> She just pm'd me a nasty note titled BS, and told me how she is going to talk to Meredith about Topper and send me information tomorrow and photos, and ended it with" how will you and Indyhorse like that???
> 
> What a child. Like I said, can you say "Prozac"????


 She PMed you? You've been nicer than many of the rest of us. :twisted:

I would like that, though. I'd be happy to see pictures. I don't imagine they will get here before this thread gets put away. But maybe we can make a new one tomorrow :twisted::twisted:


----------



## thunderhooves

wild_spot said:


> Neuticles earrings. I think I may have just cracked a rib from laughing too hard!


those are JELLYBEANS! DUH! Thats what neuticles are modeled after, after all!
Oh, wait. Now I will never look at jelly Beans the same way again....... and Easter is just around the corner! *faints*


----------



## thunderhooves

Indyhorse said:


> She PMed you? You've been nicer than many of the rest of us. :twisted:
> 
> I would like that, though. I'd be happy to see pictures. I don't imagine they will get here before this thread gets put away. But maybe we can make a new one tomorrow :twisted::twisted:


Ohh.........yes! :twisted:


----------



## charlicata

wild_spot said:


> Neuticles earrings. I think I may have just cracked a rib from laughing too hard!


I can't wear ear rings...Can you get me a necklace or bracelet??? Maybe even put them in a tiara for me. That way I can be the neuticle princess!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indyhorse

WhiskeyGirl said:


> why dont u quote the actual message. because that.... is a lie


Surely it's after curfew?


----------



## My Beau

Indyhorse said:


> But maybe we can make a new one tomorrow :twisted::twisted:


It will most definitely be needed!


----------



## Indyhorse

thunderhooves said:


> those are JELLYBEANS! DUH! Thats what neuticles are modeled after, after all!
> Oh, wait. Now I will never look at jelly Beans the same way again....... and Easter is just around the corner! *faints*


OMG bwahahahahaha


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Whenever yoyu guys make a new one be sure to PM me the link. Lets title it "neuticles"


----------



## thunderhooves

charlicata said:


> I can't wear ear rings...Can you get me a necklace or bracelet??? Maybe even put them in a tiara for me. That way I can be the neuticle princess!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


HAH! Im the neuticle queen already!
wait....nevermind. I give my CROWN to you!


----------



## wyominggrandma

"your calling me a liar and yet you dont want to know anything about him?
hmmmmm
are you sure u dont believe me"

This is her latest PM to me. I guess I am getting senile, I really don't have a clue what she is rambling about..........


----------



## thunderhooves

HorseOfCourse said:


> Whenever yoyu guys make a new one be sure to PM me the link. Lets title it "neuticles"


I'm SOOO tempted to make now-not on this person- on just the product.
It shall be titled "Neuticles or Boobicles?"
Who wants me to?


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Whenever yoyu guys make a new one be sure to PM me the link. Lets title it "neuticles"


*rotflmbo* That's a deal, for sure!

I love you! Seriously. You gotta get up here so we can go ride!


----------



## My Beau

Ok guys, check out the new siggy!

Hope you don't mind I used "boobicles" since that greatness did not come out of my mind tonight


----------



## charlicata

That's ok Thunderhooves, I only asked to be the princess. You will always be the queen! OMG...i wish I could quit crying so I could actually read what I'm typing.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

thunderhooves said:


> I'm SOOO tempted to make now-not on this person- on just the product.
> It shall be titled "Neuticles or Boobicles?"
> Who wants me to?


 
Ooh! Make it a poll and let people vote!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Maybe you should come down here, Indy. We should ride at Crooked Creek!


----------



## Indyhorse

charlicata said:


> That's ok Thunderhooves, I only asked to be the princess. You will always be the queen! OMG...i wish I could quit crying so I could actually read what I'm typing.


That's my problem! I can't even type for laughing so hard!


----------



## thunderhooves

My Beau said:


> Ok guys, check out the new siggy!
> 
> Hope you don't mind I used "boobicles" since that greatness did not come out of my mind tonight


Thats because it was MY GREATNESS! LOL! Anyway, sure, as long as you put "word by thunderhooves" on the bottom!


HorseOfCourse said:


> Ooh! Make it a poll and let people vote!


SURE! Anyone else want me too? I need at least 3 yesses!


----------



## JustDressageIt

This is ridiculous. This sort of thread is not what this forum is about. Never have I seen so much bashing going on, and tolerated. 
Good grief. 
In my mind, this forum should be above all the petty name-calling and what have you. 
I would like to remind the Etiquette pledgers that their badge can be revoked if they break the pledge. This is the exact sort of thing I was trying to prevent.


----------



## My Beau

I was laughing earlier and my mom goes what's so funny over there? I say "boobicles"... she just walked out of the room :lol::lol:


----------



## My Beau

thunderhooves said:


> Thats because it was MY GREATNESS! LOL! Anyway, sure, as long as you put "word by thunderhooves" on the bottom!


consider it done! with an improvement!


----------



## Honeysuga

I would like to join the neutical royal family please! I could be Countess Neuticle, Lady Boobicle.... I dont even need a tiara.

Its crazy how long this tread has gone on, just a few little posts yesterday, now 22 pages later! wow...


----------



## charlicata

This has to be some type of record, the thread started at 6:37 pm today. Here it is 10:55 pm and it has 220+ posts. That's just a little over 4 hours!!!!! That's basically 1 post per minute.


----------



## thunderhooves

My Beau said:


> I was laughing earlier and my mom goes what's so funny over there? I say "boobicles"... she just walked out of the room :lol::lol:


Oh gosh. LOL!
JDI, please! We are not bashing anyone......(anymore). WHat is wrong with boobicles? And thats ettiquite badge thingy........eh, Im still nice. Im just "going with the boobicles"


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Maybe you should come down here, Indy. We should ride at Crooked Creek!


I can see! They might not like me much anymore - I made fun of their Paint stallion. He was supposedly bred to a mare I purchased (who was not supposed to be bred). He musta had neuticles :wink:

But I can probably get down to Winemac this spring! Goodness knows we have had the weather for it. 

Wyominggrandma, I don't know why she is having a go at you. She's had plenty of time to photoshop her pics by now, and she's doubtlessly still lurking. She's got my email addy now, I keep checking it for those pics!


----------



## thunderhooves

Honeysuga said:


> I would like to join the neutical royal family please! I could be Countess Neuticle, Lady Boobicle.... I dont even need a tiara.


With the power vested in me as Queen Boobicle, I hereby name you............ "Lady Boobicle"!
IndyHorse, would you like to be " Countess Boobicle"?


----------



## My Beau

Let's make a neuticle/boobicle clique! Everyone, to your signatures!


----------



## Indyhorse

JDI, I apologise for my part, but the thread has long since ceased to be about it's original point, we are just having fun now?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Haha. Sure thing. If you're in the area on July 4th or 7th that's when the 4-H shows are. I could definately use some pointers.


----------



## JustDressageIt

thunderhooves said:


> Oh gosh. LOL!
> JDI, please! We are not bashing anyone......*(anymore)*. WHat is wrong with boobicles? And thats ettiquite badge thingy........eh, Im still nice. Im just "going with the boobicles"


Most of this thread was dedicated to bashing the OP. When did that become acceptable here? 
My point is it shouldn't be.

Talking about neuticles and what have you? I don't care about that. I care about all the foul language and bashing that has gone on - both to and from the OP.


----------



## thunderhooves

Ok! To my signature!
EDIT
the foal language went on pages ago........lol. the last few have been boobicles.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

thunderhooves said:


> Ok! To my signature!
> EDIT
> the foal language went on pages ago........lol. the last few have been boobicles.


 
Don't forget neuticles!


----------



## Indyhorse

Horseofcourse - it's been a lot of years since I was in the show ring hon, I'm sure things have changed, but hey, I'm a traveling businesswoman, I'm sure I can come up with something slick to tell ya! :wink:


----------



## kevinshorses

JustDressageIt said:


> Most of this thread was dedicated to bashing the OP. When did that become acceptable here?
> My point is it shouldn't be.
> 
> Talking about neuticles and what have you? I don't care about that. I care about all the foul language and bashing that has gone on - both to and from the OP.


If only there was a group of people that could close and/or delete posts!


----------



## thunderhooves

I ran out of lines........lol. I don't know about neuticles......... Check out my sig now,though!lol! It is a club dedicated to fun on the forums! Non-mean fun. Just silly fun!


----------



## JustDressageIt

I've only read to page 16, then made my comments. 16 pages of bashing is well beyond what I expected from this group, and far too many tolerated. 
Talk about neuticles/boobicles all you want, I'm just pointing out that there were 16+ pages of little else other than bashing the OP - that is not okay in my books.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Indy- I don't do much. I mean, I'm in 4-H and I've worked hard to get where I am in the horse world, but riding tips would really be killer because I seem to have lost my trainer this year because she's booked with other people.


----------



## My Beau

Ok, sig is revised. And this is my 1000th post - YEAH!


----------



## Indyhorse

JDI, you are right, it shouldn't be. But wasn't there something in the rules about falsely posting/faking things on the website? I'm foggy about the details, my memory isn't great. Many requests were made for the OP to prove her point, something she was ultimately unable to do. The thread never turned ugly until she started getting rude. Not excusing the rest of us, we got ugly too and I think we are all aware of that.


----------



## My Beau

And alot of the posts were meant to be constructive, such as telling her that there is no way her horses could have been registered AQHA. She's the one who went on the attack....


----------



## kevinshorses

To all concerned: The Home Training Method website has been deleted. How are the people of the Texas hill country going to get thier inferior horse training and lessons? Way to go people! You have crushed the hopes and dreams of a promising travelling business woman.


----------



## thunderhooves

Here ya go! I banner! And My Beau, you HAVE to say you are a memebr of the club!
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8145/5858185d9dbe4b8m3.jpg


----------



## thunderhooves

kevinshorses said:


> To all concerned: The Home Training Method website has been deleted. How are the people of the Texas hill country going to get thier inferior horse training and lessons? Way to go people! You have crushed the hopes and dreams of a promising travelling business woman.


*tear*
WASN'T ME! lol........ She will continue to ride,though.


----------



## Indyhorse

kevinshorses said:


> To all concerned: The Home Training Method website has been deleted. How are the people of the Texas hill country going to get thier inferior horse training and lessons? Way to go people! You have crushed the hopes and dreams of a promising travelling business woman.


How will the horse world survive?


----------



## thunderhooves

I shall check back in 15 min. I hope the thread is alive by then! PM me, club/royalty members!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Indyhorse, 
I think you and I will be waiting along time for those photos and information she promised us. Heck, I didn't even ask for the stuff, but she decided she had to prove something to me to.


----------



## Indyhorse

Kevin! Bwahahahaha now THAT is a classy signature if I have ever seen one!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I agree, Indy.


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Indy- I don't do much. I mean, I'm in 4-H and I've worked hard to get where I am in the horse world, but riding tips would really be killer because I seem to have lost my trainer this year because she's booked with other people.


How did I miss this?? *crying again* hahahahahaha


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Haha


----------



## wyominggrandma

You have been too busy watching your email for the photos and paperwork on the stallion has been


----------



## charlicata

I know someone who is a human member of the neutical club. Bad circumstances led him to it, but he is happy to have the replacements. It was too funny when his wife called me from the hospital though. 

Quote:
"XXX is doing fine, recovering from the surgery. The doctor let me see them before the surgery! They look like they came out of a gumball machine!!!"

Glad they were able to have the two kids before the reason he had to get the replacements.

I am still princess aren't I thunderhooves???


----------



## PaintsPwn

*GOOD NEWS!* 
Topper had his neuticals surgery!










_Is it bad I took the time to shade them??_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Yes, Paints..I think it is kind of bad. ****.


----------



## Indyhorse

charlicata said:


> I know someone who is a human member of the neutical club. Bad circumstances led him to it, but he is happy to have the replacements. It was too funny when his wife called me from the hospital though.
> 
> Quote:
> "XXX is doing fine, recovering from the surgery. The doctor let me see them before the surgery! They look like they came out of a gumball machine!!!"
> 
> Glad they were able to have the two kids before the reason he had to get the replacements.
> 
> I am still princess aren't I thunderhooves???


Gumballs?? Oh god I would be unliveable with someone----the jokes couldn't stay in my mouth - not funny, I know, but I couldn't help myself.......ahh he'd have to have a pretty good sense of humor :twisted:


----------



## Indyhorse

oh oh oh oh......bwahahahaha


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Yes, Paints..I think it is kind of bad. ****.


It's the inner artist in me, I just can't halp mahself! 

​


----------



## My Beau

Man, he got the super-jumbo-normous neuticles!!! Such a STUD!!!


----------



## charlicata

I think it helps him that he doesn't know that I know. When she told me that though, my response was, "Look at all the money I could have saved you if I had just stopped at the truck stop on my way up here!" I watched the kids for them while he had this "routine surgery".


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Do you think he would breed with my Clydesdale...or was it mini? I really want to register it with the AQHA!


----------



## wyominggrandma

the better for producing all those babies he has on the ground....

My stomach hurts from all the laughing.... 

It is still snowing, man I want spring


----------



## kevinshorses

They are really hard to get in a pair of jeans though!


----------



## Indyhorse

My Beau said:


> Man, he got the super-jumbo-normous neuticles!!! Such a STUD!!!



Well, he needed some form of compensation for the emotional trauma he went through at losing them, right?


----------



## wyominggrandma

oh man, this is getting bad.....

you just need to get the looser fit jeans


----------



## PaintsPwn

> They are really hard to get in a pair of jeans though!


Get'cho self some HAMMER PANTS!

Dananana... CAN'T TOUCH THIS!


​


----------



## charlicata

I don't know Kevin. He's the baggy pants type of guy. LOL


----------



## kevinshorses

wyominggrandma said:


> oh man, this is getting bad.....
> 
> you just need to get the looser fit jeans


Then I just as well not get the butticles!


----------



## Indyhorse

PaintsPwn said:


> Get'cho self some HAMMER PANTS!
> 
> Dananana... CAN'T TOUCH THIS!
> 
> 
> ​


Oh no you didn't just.......now I'm gonna have nightmares. Anyone remember attack of the killer tomatoes?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lEeR2OMliho/SWeNlofi3MI/AAAAAAAACl8/ighLvk1l3v8/s400/neuticles2.jpg

http://www.neuticles.com/shop/images/apron.jpg

http://www.neuticles.com/shop/images/ballcap.jpg

OH MY GOSH!


----------



## Indyhorse

kevinshorses said:


> Then I just as well not get the butticles!


Coke just sprayed out my nose.


----------



## My Beau

Going to bed 
Farewell thread, I doubt you'll be here in the AM which makes me super sad!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

So I just read this whole forum...then I had to go change my pants because I ****ed myself laughing so hard.

My only question for the neuticle queens is this...If I neuter my boyfriend and implant neuticles while he is sleeping...do you think he would get mad?

And Kevin...those butticles might be hard to get in your pants but they might be nice on long rides!


----------



## PaintsPwn

He'll never know the difference, Nittany!!! 8D


----------



## Indyhorse

My Beau - aww, g'night. It's okay, even if it's gone, we have all had a "bonding" experience tonight ****** Tonight will forever be known as neuticle night!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

nittany..i think if you did that youd better make sure he doesnt find out about boobicles!


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Tonight will forever be known as neuticle night!


Should be an international holiday darn it!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

HAHAHA. I'd wake up and not be able to see the floor or tie my shoes if he got word of BOOBICLES!!


----------



## Indyhorse

NE! Awww, you shoulda been here. 

Yeah, get it done, it will be just like it never happened!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Do you think they sell used neuticles for like half off?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Lol this is HILARIOUS. I would just like to add. A Trakehner stallion that is 11 and a "GREAT JUMPER LOL" would not ever, under any circumstances be for sale to a 16 year old for $10,000. Add a zero to the price and 10 years to the age and it becomes believable.

PS the internet yeilds no record of a grey Trak stallion in Texas and there is only one Meredith even associated with Traks and she doesn't own a barn... very tricky!


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Do you think they sell used neuticles for like half off?


I have a knock off brand - Buy one get one half off! Like.. price not actually... one and half... >_____>;; They're called Testiculights. They light up when you ... NEVERMIND.


----------



## Indyhorse

*just noticed Paintspwn's siggy and revisited my earlier rapid discharge of coke via the nostril episode*


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

I know Indy...you need to PM me next time something like this is going down!! =(

Can I be an honorary Neuticlite?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

I like whoever's siggy says. To neuticle or not to neuticle...that is the question.

But you guys. What do you call someone with neuticles? 

And aren't we being a little neuticlist? I mean we shouldn't discriminate just because they have neuticles and we don't...Kevin might get offended.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Why thank you


----------



## Indyhorse

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Lol this is HILARIOUS. I would just like to add. A Trakehner stallion that is 11 and a "GREAT JUMPER LOL" would not ever, under any circumstances be for sale to a 16 year old for $10,000. Add a zero to the price and 10 years to the age and it becomes believable.
> 
> PS the internet yeilds no record of a grey Trak stallion in Texas and there is only one Meredith even associated with Traks and she doesn't own a barn... very tricky!


That's where I was saying, 10 grand for a nice, average trak gelding was probably a decent deal. 

I know she mentioned the name of the stable a couple times in the course of this thread.


----------



## vivache

Neuticals - One name. One legend.


----------



## Indyhorse

NE, I will! I promise! I think Thunderhooves the great and all powerful neuticle queen has taken a brief hiatus, I think she said she'd be back in 15 minutes


----------



## PaintsPwn

I think us AWESOME Indiana people should meet up... We could have a bedazzling neutical party.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Do they make boobicles in horse size, too?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

WHOA! Paints, I didn't even notice that you were from Indiana. Where at?


----------



## Indyhorse

OMG I could re-arrange my melon ball recipe.....


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

BTW...the Stable is apparently called LIVE OAK and the woman's name is Meredith. 

And Indy you know you really should have been nicer to her. Topper and your girl could have made wonderful half trak babies once she foals out! =P


----------



## Indyhorse

NittanyEquestrian said:


> BTW...the Stable is apparently called LIVE OAK and the woman's name is Meredith.
> 
> And Indy you know you really should have been nicer to her. Topper and your girl could have made wonderful half trak babies once she foals out! =P


Oh shut up - seriously!! Argh! Freyja is never even laying eyes on a stallion again! :lol::lol::lol:

HOWEVER Freyja IS half paint, that means I could register her AQHA right?


----------



## charlicata

I was doing a little better until I saw the bathrobe, apron, and ball cap...then add Paints new signature...THANKS ALOT GUYS...I'm crying again!!!


----------



## PaintsPwn

Must you even ask?


----------



## PaintsPwn

> WHOA! Paints, I didn't even notice that you were from Indiana. Where at?


THE 219, HOLMES! Rensselaer, North Western Indiana!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Live Oak stable in Texas is owned by a couple who have owned it since 1990. Won't say the name, but it is not Meredith..
More interesting stuff for sure


----------



## HorseOfCourse

****. Do you think that would get me some blue ribbons?


----------



## Indyhorse

okay. That's it. I've officially lost it....thanks, Paintspwn! *crying*
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

OMG I bet he wins the APHA/ApHC/JC/AWA shows all the time! Look at the size of those boobicles...what a STUD!


----------



## Indyhorse

charlicata said:


> I was doing a little better until I saw the bathrobe, apron, and ball cap...then add Paints new signature...THANKS ALOT GUYS...I'm crying again!!!


Ooooh, I'm getting you one for your birthday!


----------



## charlicata

Dang it guys. I think I refractured one of my ribs from laughing so hard. Those boobicles are bigger than the horses head Paint!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Paints, you're only about 30 miles away. I go there often, though. Maybe you're familiar with Officer McAleer from there..or Joni McAleer...hmm who else do I know..Jessica Key and Kim...something who is a teacher.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Photoshop is a bad influence. Too much power from one source!

Edit: HorseofCourse, I'm not actually... Hmm... We should go trail riding sometime! 8D


----------



## charlicata

I want the hat Indy. That way I can proudly display it to the world!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

charlicata said:


> I want the hat Indy. That way I can proudly display it to the world!!!


But what would Gumballs say?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

I want the apron, so I can make my boyfriend cook in it wearing nothing but the apron and the neuticles I gave him!!


----------



## charlicata

I guess I'd have to leave it in the truck when I go to visit them. I only see them once a year anyway. I wonder if they have them in black???


----------



## Indyhorse

Aww, see, I'm the odd hoosier out, all the way up North. But we should all meet up sometime to ride! Not until after Claymore gets his neuticle surgery though, wouldn't want him to be embarrassed.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Yes we should! 
But you would have to come here because I'm only 15 and cannot drive yet. Lol. But I do live within riding distance of Tippecanoe State Park.


OH! Also, Indy have you heard of Officer Vice? He's a state cop in your area.


----------



## Indyhorse

charlicata said:


> I guess I'd have to leave it in the truck when I go to visit them. I only see them once a year anyway. I wonder if they have them in black???


I had to read that twice thinking...I'm sure it doesn't matter.... *crying again*


----------



## My Beau

...back for a peek, couldn't resist! You guys are still cracking me up!! 

I really wish I lived in Indiana! If you ever visit MD let me know and we'll go riding!

Ok, going to bed for real now!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I was just thinking..maybe I should get neuticles for one of my ostriches? OOH! Or maybe my camel!


----------



## Indyhorse

HorseOfCourse said:


> Yes we should!
> But you would have to come here because I'm only 15 and cannot drive yet. Lol. But I do live within riding distance of Tippecanoe State Park.
> 
> 
> OH! Also, Indy have you heard of Officer Vice? He's a state cop in your area.


I dunno, does he like to pull people over for going 51 in a 45? That's the only officer contact I have had recently :-x


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

I'm seriously dying here guys....and I'm from PA but I would love to make the trip as soon as my gelding recovers from having his neuticles done and my mare's boobicles are no longer sore...


----------



## PaintsPwn

Indy - Where are you at?

I think I should get Cowboy some neuticals u__u Maybe it would make him more manleh!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I seriously think we should all go riding sometime..I have access to a bunch of trails all over.


----------



## PaintsPwn

We should, it's hard to find not crazy horse people... Well, not the awesome kinda crazy! 8D


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Haha! This is true, Paints.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Well, if any of you come and visit Yellowstone National Park,you will have to look me up.....


----------



## Indyhorse

NE, Pa isn't TOO far a drive, we could make a weekend of it!

Paintspwn, I'm in Albion. About 25 miles northwest of Fort Wayne.

Horseofcourse - Tippecanoe is the same as Winiamac right? (why do I spell that differently every time I type it? It never looks right) I have ridden there a lot, but it's been a few years. I LOVE Harrison Crawford, but I don't think Claymore is in any shape to handle it right now. I have York Hills right by me, fun riding but you can cover it all pretty much in a day.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

My gelding already acts manly...I just wanted to give him some "bling" between the legs so he could really act like a MAN'S PONEH!!!


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Well, if any of you come and visit Yellowstone National Park,you will have to look me up.....


Oh I wish!!!!!! That's a bucket list goal of mine!


----------



## PaintsPwn

Indyhorse -WINNAMAC!!!! I show there all the time at River Crest EC!!! Well, for schooling.. That's it LOL


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

And yes if you guys set up a date in late summer for a weekend horse camping trip I am sooo there!


----------



## Indyhorse

My Beau - g'night, sleep tight, don't let the neuticles bite!

NE - bling between the legs....oh dear...*cracking up again*


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Umm..well Tippecanoa is right outside of Winamac. My horses are actually in a place called Beardstown with a population of probably 10-15 [no exaggerating]

To be honest, I've never gone on an actual trail ride. I've walked through some tiny trails that take maybe 5 minutes to get through and ridden on the roads, but nothing major.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Well, now you know someone who lives about 70 miles from the park. Why else would it dump over 7 inches of snow in the last few hours?????? I live at almost 7000 feet.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

And just so you know I told my boyfriend I would come to bed almost 2 hours ago, when I opened this particular can of worms. You're soo going to get me in trouble tomorrow morning!


----------



## Allison Finch

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Wanna contact me in person to find all my resorces to be true because ill gladly confirm all of it with Pictures, ill even have live oak email you about the registration! How bout that. This is bs. I wanted some simple answers, GD!


I would love to see some photos of said gelding. Maybe we could offer an opinion on his merits of the breeding quality, or lack thereof. I have been around a number of breeding stallions and they are not always easy to have in a mostly underaged showing situation, IMO.


----------



## thunderhooves

Got to page 30 and fell off the bed laughing.
Indyhorse, thanks for calling me the great and powerful thunderhooves! Yes, I took a shower,lol. OK. I was giggling until I saw PaintsPWN's sig. And that horse got nuesticals AND boobicles!


----------



## charlicata

I'm up for a trip!!! Just let me know when and where!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

OMG! Rivercrest is owned by somebody my mom went to school with. She's my doctor's daughter actually. I am thinking of showing my mare there this year, but I have no ride ): I got a show bill though. The BO's kids are in 4-H and school with me.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

HOC, there's no time like the present. And you've got some of HF's finest to help you through it!

Wyoming...I am sooo coming to visit you sometime. Give me a horse and point me to the park and you might not see us ever again though!! haha or at least til winter.


----------



## Indyhorse

NE, so lets do it! Brown County is still my favorite ride out here, and they have a good horseman's camp that you frequently get entertaining drunks armed with guitars stumble into chairs around your campfire and join you. It makes the world go 'round :wink:

Horseofcourse, I remember you mentioned that before when we were sending the pms. Once you get hooked on trail riding, though....folks here will tell ya!

Paintspwn - Well we can do Winnamac/Tippy, I need to borrow a trailer though, sold mine *lol*


----------



## thunderhooves

AW!!!!!!! I missed te nueticle and boobicle convo? *cries*


----------



## PaintsPwn

*If ya'll is SRS about the Indiana Trail meet up - POST HERE!*

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/hf-indiana-trail-ride-51338/#post590865


----------



## PaintsPwn

HOC - maybe I'll see you there!

Indyhorse - Indeed, we'll have to get something set up when it gets warmer and when you have a trailer!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Hey Paints, are you going to the April 16th show at RC?


----------



## thunderhooves

haha. I got a new sig! Aw, Paints, i adore yours!


----------



## Indyhorse

NE, *lol* Tell me about it, I have to get my son up and to school way early in the am - and I haven't even checked on Freyja in hours. Speaking of which, I should run do that! Be back in a few, guys!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I got three horses and plenty of trails to ride. I have mountains out my front door, with plenty of elk, deer and moose to see.
Riding horses in the park is not the best idea, between the grizzly bears and wolves, a horse would make a good meal to them.


----------



## kathryn

I just read this entire thing. HAHAHAHA You guys are ridiculous in the best possible way


----------



## wyominggrandma

I just went out and brought my new puppy inside for the night, the snow is so heavy it has coated the chain link white and icy. You should see the hairy coats on the horses, they are all white right now......


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Hey Paints, are you going to the April 16th show at RC?


Very well may be! If it doesn't rain, and it isn't too cold to bathe the Big White. I'll message you if I am!

​


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

I wanna live in Indiana!! And if I can scrounge up gas money for the trip I am so down for an Indiana trail ride!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Okay. If you are I will go to support you. I may even try to convince somebody to trailer my girl for me so I can compete.


----------



## thunderhooves

charlicata said:


> I know someone who is a human member of the neutical club. Bad circumstances led him to it, but he is happy to have the replacements. It was too funny when his wife called me from the hospital though.
> 
> Quote:
> "XXX is doing fine, recovering from the surgery. The doctor let me see them before the surgery! They look like they came out of a gumball machine!!!"
> 
> Glad they were able to have the two kids before the reason he had to get the replacements.
> 
> I am still princess aren't I thunderhooves???


yes, you are still the princess! 


PaintsPwn said:


> Must you even ask?


 Couldn't resist! Did he have his neuticles done,too?



kathryn said:


> I just read this entire thing. HAHAHAHA You guys are ridiculous in the best possible way


ya,lol. thanks! wanna be a lady boobicle?


----------



## PaintsPwn

Oh cool beans! I have no idea what it's like to have a support group 8D I'm lame, LOL.

RC is a great place to show, especially greenies because it's so quiet.

Nittany - Hope to see you there!!! Start saving your quarters! LOL


----------



## Allison Finch

Indyhorse said:


> OMG.....I actually have tears....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


If I had a pug, and I felt he wanted to be "macho", I would get him a set of great dane falsies. He could drag on the ground feeling really good about himself.


As for the stallion/gelding, I'm surprised you haven't posted any photos, either here or on your profile, of your 'KIDS'. We would like to see him and commiserate with you.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I happen to have a pug who likes to ...erm..dominate everything. Lol.

And Paints, I havent ever even been in an open show, so i dont know..Especially because my mare is so new to EVERYTHING. lol.


----------



## thunderhooves

I think we need more photoshop! Can you make one with boobicles AND neuticles? And maybe uddericles? Like a side view or something? XD haha


----------



## skittle1120

Wow... just read this whole thing and I'm laughing so hard my sides hurt... You guys are great...

Nittany, on your way to Indiana, save a space for my mare and jump off I-80 at the Clintonville exit, I'll meet you there and ride out with you... Sounds like it'd be to great to miss.... lol....


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

You guys are ridiculous. And yes I'm rolling change right now for gas money!!! haha


----------



## Allison Finch

My Beau said:


> Maybe if we see this "he-really-should-have-stayed-a-stallion" gelding, some of us will change our tune. But the way you're descibing him, the world isn't missing a great stallion right about now...
> 
> This is an example of Traks that deserves his manhood-


This trak deserved his manhood and used it with great success. And trust me, showing this stallion was not always much fun. Warm up rings were quite a challenge when people cut you off, on the rail, with a mare in heat!!


----------



## thunderhooves

DARN! is CA to far away to pick up a horse?  lol

it would take a long time to read this over again! I couldn't do it! I would want to quote SO many things,lol.

Goodnight, all! This will be known as Neuticle night! WOO!  Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Indyhorse

You guys are all my best friends now :lol: Had a blast tonight! I hope this thread is still around tomorrow. I have to set the clock for 2 to get up and check Freyja again, I'd best be off to bed to make a half hearted attempt at something resembling sleep. Thanks for the good times! And lets plan on that trail ride!

G'night!


----------



## starlinestables

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ROFL.
> 
> Sweetie, if your mare is half Paint, it's absolutely impossible that she is registered with AQHA. She can only be registered with APHA. And as far as I know, the APHA doesn't have a "Crappy Crossbreeds" section.
> 
> And I'm not sure exactly where you're from, but I've never personally heard of ANYWHERE allowing minors to compete on stallions in 4H shows.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds this entire scenerio a TAD fishy?



I would be POed too! I don't know about stallions in 4H.. and I only skimmed through the breed registry debate till I saw the above incorrect statement and could care less what you want to breed your mare to. It's hard to say if there is a fault without seeing the lease agreement.. but still where's human decency? The girl should've consulted you first. COMMON COURTESY!

The the above incorrect statement.. a horse CAN be APHA and AQHA/Appendix... there is this thing and it's called a crop out. If the AQHA/Appendix has a qualifying spot it can be registered APHA but only if its TB or AQHA/Appendix. They don't do this anymore (however this may have changed due to a huge decrease in registrations) but they DO exist! I would know because I use to work in registration at APHA. )


----------



## PaintsPwn

Making ordinary EXTRAORDINARY!!!










And let's not forget about the Madonna Models!


----------



## starlinestables

Ok.. wow I was late on this thread.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

Duly noted Skittles. Start rolling your change as well! And Allison I'm jealous...not of the riding and owning of the stallion because I have no desire to ride a big ball of testosterone around but of all the people that have little babies from him! He's gorgeous!


----------



## thunderhooves

PaintsPwn said:


> Making ordinary EXTRAORDINARY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget about the Madonna Models!


Wow! Couldn't resist one more look!
Goodnight all!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

And paintspwn...all I can say is!

Holy Neuticles and Boobicles Batman!


----------



## PaintsPwn

I was considering a more detailed photo, but I don't really specialize in drawing horse balls ****


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

On that note... I think it's time for me to go to bed. G'night everyone! It was definitely interesting.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I'm out, too. Good night, all!


----------



## PaintsPwn

Peace, Love and Neuticals.

GOOD NIGHT HORSE FORUM!


----------



## Eastowest

Ahahaha. I am REALLY late on this thread as well. Just read thru all 37 pages so I could address this posted by the OP--

_>>>> And the colt im fixing to get can be registered with ApHC and AQHA._

Just wanted to say-- not currently possible. Might be in the future (there are rule changes being batted about to deal with the recently surfaced AQHA registered/app colored horses like Reminic In Spots) But as of right now, ApHC requires one ApHC regular-registered parent, and AQHA does not accept an ApHC parent-- has to be AQHA x AQHA or AQHA x TB. So, NO living double-registered AQHA/ApHC horses currently exist.

That is all.

A happy Neutical to all and to all a good night.


----------



## starlinestables

Just read like 20 pages of this thread..... 

The OP got slaughtered! Wow. I'm truly disappointed in HF posters! She posted a legitimate question "Does a owner have the right to geld a stallion that is currently being purchased?" who gives a crap if she really owns the horse? SHE IS 16! Who cares?!!?!?!? 

In my opinion, this angry mob of HF users created yet another ignorant horse person because they will be to afraid to ask questions for fear of getting flamed by half-wits with nothing better to do than internet stalk other HF users.


----------



## Snapple122

"Gladly ****ed off because most of you ppl think im making a big lie! Which i find very very very insulting because i have worked hard to be where i am at in the horse world."

And where, exactly, are you in the horse world?

Seriously, I think you should work on simple things (like your spelling and grammar) before you get into the complexities of breeding/ owning horses.

That sounds a little harsh. But it's the truth. The owner would not have spent probably thousands of dollars to geld the horse if she didn't see a legitimate reason to.


----------



## rocky pony

Oh my gosh am I wishing I got here sooner! Just finished reading through all of the pages, some HILARIOUS stuff! I especially love that boobicle QH :rofl:
That was a bit harsh in the beginning there..but you all know that :wink:

I just hope my guy doesn't hear about neuticles..he'd go on strike for sure.
I sure am wanting that neuticals gear, too...man..that cap would be excellent :lol:
As soon as I have some spare money to throw around I'm paying a visit to that merch store for sure :rofl:

I'm just dying to see the OP post some pictures of herself up on the most gorgeous Trak you've ever seen. That would be truly something :lol:


----------



## skittle1120

Sweet Nittany, I've started collecting change... lol...


----------



## My Beau

OMG!!! It's alive!!!


----------



## my2geldings

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Okay so I lease a horse at a local well known barn. His name is Topper and he is a very well bred and conformational Trekehner stud. He's produced two very amazing jumpers. I use him as my show jumper/dressage horse. Him and I have a very important jump-off in 4H we have to compete in on Saturday, but I just got informed when i went to exercise him, that they had gelded him without telling me or even planning a date with me. So now he cant compete. Even though she is the owner, shouldnt I get the say so with what happens with him? Because im paying my monthly lease on him. We actually had our QH mare lined up to breed with him. But now we cant... any opinions?


Not at all. Paying a leasing fee every month only gives you the priviledge to ride him. You are not the owner in any way shape or form. What she does with her horse is her business. (Perhaps she didn't know you were planning to show him. If he is not rideable for a certain amount of time, she should be adjusting your lease for that month).

It sounds like there was a lack of communication between the two of you, but at the same I could see why. It sounds like you are wanting to take over a situation which is not for you to take over so I can understand why she might purposely keep information from you.


----------



## mls

WhiskeyGirl said:


> Okay so I lease a horse at a local well known barn.
> 
> Him and I have a very important jump-off in 4H we have to compete in on Saturday


I am surprised no one took the time to look up the ownership rules. Per the Texas 4H rules- the OP CANNOT show the horse.

*Ownership, Age and Competition Rules​​​​​. ​*Updated annually in the _Texas 4-H Horse Show Rules and_​_
_Regulations – available on the 4-H and animal science web sites. Some key points:​•​​​​4-H year begins on September 1​
•​​​​Horse(s) must be owned by May 1 of the current 4-H year.​
•​​​​May 1 deadline strictly enforced by countywide Horse Validation process.​
•​​​​Horse project(s) must be owned by the 4-Her, parent, grandparent, sibling or legal guardian.
*Leased, loaned, borrowed or rented horses are not eligible.*​
•​​​​Validated horses for each 4-Her are maintained in county, district and statewide databases​
•​​​​Only horses owned and validated on or before May 1 each year can be exhibited in 4-H shows​
•​​​​There is an annual $10 fee for each validated horse​


----------



## luvmyperch

Oh. My. Goodness... I am so very sad I was busy yesterday and missed out on all of this fun!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma

OOps, here is another little "story" the OP lied about. Her stallion couldn't have been used in a "very important jump off at a 4-H show this Saturday"., unless of course he was a weanling or yearling and she was riding him. This is quoted from the Texas 4-H handbook.


Stallions​​​​*may not *be shown at district
and state shows. If numbers warrant,
counties may provide a class for
weanlings and/or yearlings to encourage​
breeding projects.


----------



## Speed Racer

wyominggrandma said:


> Well, if any of you come and visit Yellowstone National Park,you will have to look me up.....


I've been to Yellowstone. Wanna go back!!!!

Went with a group horseback riding in the Grand Tetons just outside of Jackson Hole. That place is true heaven on earth. Sigh.....

As far as the OP, she sounds like someone who makes things up so people will like her and she can be more important than she is in real life. That's truly sad, but lies can usually be found out if one does some sleuthing. I don't think there ever was a Trak stallion/gelding.


----------



## mls

wyominggrandma said:


> OOps, here is another little "story" the OP lied about. Her stallion couldn't have been used in a "very important jump off at a 4-H show this Saturday"., unless of course he was a weanling or yearling and she was riding him. This is quoted from the Texas 4-H handbook.​
> 
> 
> 
> Stallions
> *may not *be shown at district
> and state shows. If numbers warrant,
> counties may provide a class for
> weanlings and/or yearlings to encourage​breeding projects.
> ​





Thank you wyoming - I was looking in a hurry!

WhiskeyGirl - anything more to say on the subject?

​


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

To all of you who think the posters were too harsh. Did you ACTUALLY read the answers they gave? They simply told the OP that they didn't think unless they lease specifically stated no gelding and must be a stallion then she could be upset but there wasn't much she could do. Then the OP got mad because it wasn't the answer she was looking for and changed her story. THEN...she admitted that the lease was in her mom's name, she was underage and that the owner of the horse had apparently talked to her mom before he was gelded. Then the OP continued to rant and rave and berate the people trying to help her because she did not get the answers or sympathy or whatever it was that she wanted. Then when the posters said that he probably was better a gelding if he was over 10, only had two unknown babies on the ground and was going to be ridden by a teenager the OP went a little ballistic and started throwing tantrums and accusing people of attacking her. I feel that the actions of the OP and the changing of the stories make it completely ok to disbelieve her and if the OP hadn't attacked and thrown tantrums on the internet then there would have been no reason to ridicule her. Yes there were some hard truths posted to the OP but none of them were a lie or out of line as she was being even more ridiculous back from the beginning. Treat others as you wish to be treated, and don't be surprised when they return the favor...good or bad.


----------



## wyominggrandma

PLus lets not forget the nasty language she was using on the forum, another sign of a child throwing a tantrum. This morning we are finding out most of the story about showing the horse in 4-H and the main reason she was throwing a tantrum was because she would not be albe to show this stallion this Saturday at a 4-H show was all a lie, leased horses are not allowed in 4-H at all and stallions can't be shown in 4-H.. So, when somebody posts a bunch of lies and then throws a tantrum, the person gets no respect, nor should she expect any.


----------



## My Beau

Precisely, we simply tried to keep up with her changing story and call her out/educate her on her inconsistencies so we could get the whole, true, story.


----------



## kathryn

thunderhooves said:


> ya,lol. thanks! wanna be a lady boobicle?


OF COURSE I want to be a Lady Boobicle! It's an honor!


----------



## QHDragon

Holy crappola how did this thread get to 39 pages?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

Well you dont own him, and even tho theres a contract saying that, i get why your a little upset but theres nothing really you can do about it now..


----------



## My Beau

QHDragon said:


> Holy crappola how did this thread get to 39 pages?


4 words basically- Traks, AQHA & boobicle & neuticles :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## my2geldings

QHDragon said:


> Holy crappola how did this thread get to 39 pages?


 Yea no kidding. I saw that after I posted...


----------



## Scoutrider

Good Heavens!! This is what I get for not checking HF before I go to bed! I nearly wet myself when I saw 39 pages this morning, and that was before I started reading the whole Neuticle/Boobicle tangent! You all made my day! :lol:

BTW, thanks to mls and Wyoming for posting the Texas 4-H rules. That 4-H stuff had me curious. I didn't even think about the lease issue, the words "stallion in 4-H show" were what jumped out at me.


----------



## Pidge

All I can say is...HOLY SHIZA!!! this is ridiculous! LOL

Kept me entertained for two class periods...anywho OP seemed like a brat to me and im only 17...sheesh...a year older and I dont act like that last time I checked...


----------



## QHDragon

My Beau said:


> 4 words basically- Traks, AQHA & boobicle & neuticles :lol::lol::lol:


I am trying to catch up on the "boobicle" and "neuticles" my eyebrow is starting to hurt from being raised so high.


----------



## my2geldings

Scoutrider said:


> Good Heavens!! This is what I get for not checking HF before I go to bed! I nearly wet myself when I saw 39 pages this morning, and that was before I started reading the whole Neuticle/Boobicle tangent! You all made my day! :lol:


hahahaha! and I keep checking this, since my first post, and I get a good laugh every time I read it. Thank you for making MY day at work :lol:


----------



## stoneraven

You guys!! LOL!! I had to register, all because of this post. The OP, bless her heart, needs to thank the owner of her leased horse. Now she can go places with this guy!! As a stallion and her a youth, she wasn't going to be able to show in too many places, now the world is open to her. 
I remember when I was sixteen and knew everything!! I'm now 56 and still horse crazy. Maybe she will look back in a few years and forgive a bunch of us for our raucous, fun loving behavior. What will impress a bunch of youngsters her age just makes us "old timers" go all silly!


----------



## mls

Scoutrider said:


> BTW, thanks to mls and Wyoming for posting the Texas 4-H rules. That 4-H stuff had me curious. I didn't even think about the lease issue, the words "stallion in 4-H show" were what jumped out at me.


You (and everyone else) are very welcome.

As soon as I smell a rat - I google or Bing. It's out there folks - you just have to research before you react.


----------



## Speed Racer

Meh, I was pretty sure from the first post that the whole thing was a fabrication. Children are not legally able to enter into contractual agreements.

I don't know of anyone who would sell a registered, breeding worthy Trak stallion to a 16 y/o over a 4 year period for $10,000.00, especially since she would have been 12 y/o at the origination of the contract.

A Trak stallion worthy of keeping his testicles would go for far more money, in any case.

There _are_ some stallions out there who can be handled by kids, but any stallion owner who has a brain in their head wouldn't even consider selling one to anyone younger than 18 y/o.

I'm sure the OP will abandon this particular persona, and come back under another one. It's SOP for people who are living fantasy lives.


----------



## churumbeque

charlicata said:


> I'm sorry Whiskey, but being 16 (even with a job), there's no way you could make enough to buy and support the animals you show by yourself unless you have some type of big trust fund coming in. Much less pay for a $10,000+ over a 4 year period. $Just the first 10000 is $208/month without interest. Plus you have the feed, the board, the vet bills, etc., etc. Not to mention full time school. I think it would be better to say that your mom is getting the horse for you. Did she get upset when you told her that her friend had had him gelded?


 When I was 15 I lived on my own and had 2 horses I boarded and showed went to school and worked 2 jobs. No trust fund here just hard work.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

Good for you Churumbeque! I agree that working for your "horse money" is worthwhile and can be done at that age and I encourage my students' parents to make them "work" in some way for their riding time. I too worked to pay for my horse's board and everything else that goes into horse ownership. But I wasn't boarding a horse at $250 a month, paying for 4 others (supposedly) plus vet, show, feed, etc expenses all on my own and one of them wasn't a $10,000 Trakhener "stud" that I have no pictures of. And if you ask me a million questions about it, I will always have the same "story". The comment wasn't that it isn't possible, but the maturity and contradictions already displayed by the OP lead us to believe that she was not mature enough to handle this kind of responsibility or telling the truth about the situation. If you had $400+ a month as a teenager from working AND had the time to ride and show then you get a gold star because I couldn't have done that.


----------



## my2geldings

Well this thread surely had it's entertainment value.


----------



## churumbeque

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Good for you Churumbeque! I agree that working for your "horse money" is worthwhile and can be done at that age and I encourage my students' parents to make them "work" in some way for their riding time. I too worked to pay for my horse's board and everything else that goes into horse ownership. But I wasn't boarding a horse at $250 a month, paying for 4 others (supposedly) plus vet, show, feed, etc expenses all on my own and one of them wasn't a $10,000 Trakhener "stud" that I have no pictures of. And if you ask me a million questions about it, I will always have the same "story". The comment wasn't that it isn't possible, but the maturity and contradictions already displayed by the OP lead us to believe that she was not mature enough to handle this kind of responsibility or telling the truth about the situation. If you had $400+ a month as a teenager from working AND had the time to ride and show then you get a gold star because I couldn't have done that.


Back then board was 85.00 a month but minimum wage was only 2.65 an hour so it's all relative. But I also had a car to take care of and maintain. I worked at the stable to help with board and waitressed nights and only went half days to school for work credit so I rode in the afternoons plus I skipped school alot. She also stated that her mother helps her also so I think it is very possible.


----------



## Indyhorse

My2Geldings said:


> Well this thread surely had it's entertainment value.


That was kind of my point. It was all so ridiculous and unbelievable I couldn't help but have a good time with it. I never meant to be downright mean, but I couldn't help but mock. It just all struck my funny bone last night. :wink:

While I assume we should all be ashamed of ourselves, I can't help but be glad this thread is still here, for entertainment value if nothing else, because it sure was a good time last night!

As an aside, despite my pm and also providing my email address last night, and an offer to post pictures for the OP if she was unable to, I still have no word or pictures of the stallion/gelding. Not shocking, of course.


----------



## kmacdougall

This was well worth the 45 minutes it took me to read!!
I *loved* the neutical debate. SO SO FUNNY. Kevin, I'm thinking of investing in a mini saddle and jumping on my friend's great dane, I was wondering if I could get a huge rear window decal for my truck, as well as sweat pants with a logo on the rear of them?

But I actually have a legit quick question for you guys, how much does it cost to geld a horse? I just realized that in my 12+ years in the horse industry.. that's a question I've never asked! 

Oh and by the way, Rodrigo Pessoa just called. He just offered me Baloubet du Rouet, in exchange I have to buy him a happy meal every month for 10 years, and right before I own the horse he's going to roach his mane, dock his tail, and paint him purple. I'm getting this amazing deal because of my huge reputation as a travelling businesswoman/wilbury.


----------



## PaintsPwn

WOW KMACDOUGALL!!! I wish I had that deal! How awesome!

Shawn Flarida just called me too! He offered free training on limitless horses as long as I spit polish his boots before every futurity, and call him King of the Spinning Ponies. Also gotta buy him a lifetime membership into Kevin's fancy registration.


----------



## kmacdougall

Oh, Paints, can I get your opinion?? 
Do you think as a thank you gift I should get Rodrigo a set of neuticals? I should probably throw one in for Nelson too, wouldn't want him to get jealous!! 

Kevin should make a registration that's really prestigious called the League of Extraordinary Neutical'd Gentlemen, and you have to audition to get in. We could do it like a warmblood keuring


----------



## wyominggrandma

This line of posts has made me chuckle all day and night. Mls gave me the idea to check on the stallion being shown in 4-H, I know its not allowed any place I have ever heard of. Of course, maybe Whiskey girl has special permission to show this stallion in 4-H. Oops, my bad, he is a gelding now. 
I was also pm'd by her(without my request) with the subject line of BS.... She said Indy and I were going to get all the information today, and then the laugh was on us. Heheheh, just waiting by the computer to get all this stuff when she gets home from school. 
I really think she figured we would all say" oh you poor poor girl, we are all so sorry for you, how could they ruin all your terrific plans to show and breed this stallion"... While after reading the first post, I did think it was legit, it got to the point of being totally a child playing as an adult and when it didn't go her way, she was mad.
As my grandma used to say" nobody loves me, everybody hates me, guess I will go eat worms"... Wonder if Whiskey girl likes worms???


----------



## Speed Racer

George Morris and I are buddies. I call him Georgy-poo, and he's going to train me and my 12 y/o Arabian gelding for the Olympics. 

He said it doesn't matter that I'm fat and old because my riding is superb, and he's never seen a rider with as much natural talent as I have.

He said I should probably be training _him_, because I'm just that good! :lol:


----------



## churumbeque

kmacdougall said:


> This was well worth the 45 minutes it took me to read!!
> I *loved* the neutical debate. SO SO FUNNY. Kevin, I'm thinking of investing in a mini saddle and jumping on my friend's great dane, I was wondering if I could get a huge rear window decal for my truck, as well as sweat pants with a logo on the rear of them?
> 
> But I actually have a legit quick question for you guys, how much does it cost to geld a horse? I just realized that in my 12+ years in the horse industry.. that's a question I've never asked!
> 
> Oh and by the way, Rodrigo Pessoa just called. He just offered me Baloubet du Rouet, in exchange I have to buy him a happy meal every month for 10 years, and right before I own the horse he's going to roach his mane, dock his tail, and paint him purple. I'm getting this amazing deal because of my huge reputation as a travelling businesswoman/wilbury.


 I have had young horses gelded for 100.00 and older horses around 300.00


----------



## PaintsPwn

> Oh, Paints, can I get your opinion??
> Do you think as a thank you gift I should get Rodrigo a set of neuticals? I should probably throw one in for Nelson too, wouldn't want him to get jealous!!


Oh definitely! You don't want Nelson to get jealous... But just one for him? I think you need two! I know it's expensive, but you don't want Nelson feeling like Lance Armstrong, do you? Unless he's going to do the Triple Crown this year, then yes - get only one.


----------



## grayshell38

Oh my gosh. I knew there was a reason I liked this forum. 
Oh yes, here are your "butticles" by the way. 
Gluteal (Buttock) Body Contouring Implants


----------



## glaperformance

I was quite curious as well in regards to this, showing of stallions in 4-H.... I know for a fact that stallions can not be shown in hand in Washington by anyone under the age of 18 but I've heard mixed answers about under saddle. But these are also at breed shows. I couldn't see 4-H allowing stallions at their shows with the mixed ages involved.


----------



## PaintsPwn

I'm going to train Cowboy up for the Dubai World Cup. What do you guys think?


----------



## charlicata

churumbeque said:


> When I was 15 I lived on my own and had 2 horses I boarded and showed went to school and worked 2 jobs. No trust fund here just hard work.


I'm sorry if I offended you Churumbeque. I didn't actually have to board a horse until I was 25 (QUITE a few years ago), and it was $300/mth where I was. That was before I started working there in the off hours of my job while my girl was in school. I also didn't take into consideration at the time that I had the expense of a small child, buying a home on my own, car payment on my own, taxes, etc. etc. I had a really rough time, and at the time I was a full time, city police officer. You worked hard, and had a little extra time to do so by doing the work option while in school. 

So, on that note, she goes to school full time, shows more than just horses in 4H (I believe those are goats in her profile picture?). And at the beginning she was making it sound like she was paying for EVERYTHING on her own, including the horse payments, with no help what-so-ever. That is why I made that post.


----------



## JustDressageIt

NittanyEquestrian said:


> To all of you who think the posters were too harsh. Did you ACTUALLY read the answers they gave? They simply told the OP that they didn't think unless they lease specifically stated no gelding and must be a stallion then she could be upset but there wasn't much she could do. Then the OP got mad because it wasn't the answer she was looking for and changed her story. THEN...she admitted that the lease was in her mom's name, she was underage and that the owner of the horse had apparently talked to her mom before he was gelded. Then the OP continued to rant and rave and berate the people trying to help her because she did not get the answers or sympathy or whatever it was that she wanted. Then when the posters said that he probably was better a gelding if he was over 10, only had two unknown babies on the ground and was going to be ridden by a teenager the OP went a little ballistic and started throwing tantrums and accusing people of attacking her. I feel that the actions of the OP and the changing of the stories make it completely ok to disbelieve her and if the OP hadn't attacked and thrown tantrums on the internet then there would have been no reason to ridicule her. Yes there were some hard truths posted to the OP but none of them were a lie or out of line as she was being even more ridiculous back from the beginning. Treat others as you wish to be treated, and don't be surprised when they return the favor...good or bad.


I never said it wasn't from both sides. I'm saying that I'm disappointed in the reaction from the forum - OP and others alike. This is not the kind of thread I'd like the HF to be known for. 

The OP did have a legitimate question, though she didn't post enough information, or wasn't terribly clear about the contract.


----------



## iridehorses

Allie, I'm afraid that where it went wrong is when the story the OP posted kept changing and became rather unbelievable. 

She promised to send me validation but I have yet to receive it.

However it has gone on long enough.


----------

